# Mini Amplificador Para Transmisor FM De Coche (Diagrama Incluido)



## DavidGuetta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola amigos... bueno, acabo de comprarme por aqui (Zona Franca de Punta Arenas, Chile) un transmisor de FM de estos que son para el Auto por solo $3980 Pesos Chilenos (aproximadamente unos 8 Dolares), practicamente nada para lo que realmente valen en otros lados! la cosa que lo compre con el simple objetivo de poder ampliarle la potencia y armar un transmisor que tenga un buen sonido y una excelente separacion estereo, ademas de tener PLL, control remoto y reproductor de tarjetas.

Probando todo, el transmisor cuenta con lector de tarjetas MicroSD, SD y USB... excelente por tener varias formas de poder reproducir musica (eso si, no trae entrada auxiliar), buenisima separacion de canales y excelente estabilidad de frecuencia, todo configurable mediante control remoto (frecuencia, cancion/pista, ecualización !, en fin...)

Teniendo una experiencia con el susodicho transmisor TX200 de electronicsDIY.com, decidi sacar este esquema que adjunto. Lo que simplemente hice fue quitarle el oscilador original que trae, y reemplazarlo con una señal de RF la cual será entregada por el transmisor que compré (mediante la pata de salida de RF del Circuito Integrado modulador de FM existente en el interior del aparato). La salida de RF del oscilador original es de unos 10mW, y la salida que entregan estos transmisores es algo similar, un poco menos pero es muy util. Yo sé que el amplificador funciona, he armado el circuito TX200 varias veces (la ultima como hace algo mas de 1 semana) y la ampliacion de potencia es notable, por lo que deduje que si reemplazamos la señal que nos provee el oscilador original por uno comprado debería funcionar exactamente igual, eso si, agregandole las ventajosas características de tener una frecuencia estabilizada por PLL y codificador Stereo... todo integrado en el mismo oscilador.

Antes que se me olvide, el diagrama del TX200 original como varios compañeros de aquí saben es éste:







Ya en la imagen adjuntada, podremos ver el esquema modificado, tomando solo la parte amplificadora de RF del mismo. En uno de estos post acerca de la modificación de transmisores para auto, DJChinomix nos explico cómo extraer la RF desde la pata de salida de RF del circuito integrado modulador de FM. En este caso es algo similar, es simplemente buscarle la pata de salida de RF a tu circuito Integrado y soldarle (con muchisimo cuidado de no cortocircuitar otros pines) un pequeño alambre. El otro extremo del alambre lo soldan directamente a la entrada del amplificador aqui descrito.

(Djchinomix tomo prestada tu imagen para tener referencia del metodo del acoplamiento del cto integrado al amplificador  )

Ver el archivo adjunto 57406

El transistor es BF199, pero no quiere decir que no pueda ser reemplazado por otros transistores, en mi caso yo tengo unas 13-15 unidades de MPSH10 y pienso usarlo en este sencillo proyecto; se aceptan preguntas acerca de cual transistor tienen y si puede servir en este esquema.

Será cosa de experimentar, cualquier comentario favor enviarlo por aquí, todo aporte, correción o experiencia será bienvenida.

Por ahora muchos saludos, apenas tenga noticias de como me va con mi ampli la cuento a ustedes.

Feliz 18 para nuestros compatriotas Chilenos.... Tiquitiquitííííí


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 20, 2012)

Subo imagenes del transmisor de Fm que acabo de abrir. Fíjense que ahora éstos aparatos ya no tienen un IC encargado de reproducir los archivos y otro para la transmision de FM, sino que, con la tecnología de hoy....lo han compactado todo en uno!  (ya me he fijado debajo del display y no contiene ningun otro chip aparte del ya mencionado. La PCB en sí ya trae una salida para antena (ANT), por lo que el resto si se realiza bien es pan comido.







Disculpen la calidad de las imagenes, pero no tenia mas que mi celular para hacerlo, y eso que es de 2 MP 

Espero que todo funcione bien tal como se espera y como todos esperan, ademas de que eso sirva para  que ustedes se motiven a armar todo el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## macariof (Sep 24, 2012)

Puedes amplificarlo con un rd01 que saca un watt y despues le metes un rd15 que saca 15 watts i despues le metes 2 blf578 con eso tienes 2 kilowatts, eso es lo que yo ise


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola a todos de nuevo! Adjunto fotos del avance del ampli, veo que sí amplifica. La sonda revela y confirma todo. La imagen del miliamperimetro con menor inclinacion de la aguja es la muestra de RF tomada directamente desde el transmisor de Auto, y la que tiene mayor inclinacion de la aguja es desde la salida de RF de nuestro amplificador. Hay que decir que la ganancia no es mucha, ya que ocupo 3V para todo el sistema (se salio un trozo de pista donde estaba la salida de voltaje del regulador y lo deseché), y si doy mas voltaje al conjunto podría convertir el modulador de auto en un pisapapeles más, salvo el ampli que aguantaria un poco!

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Agrego: cambiando el condensador de 2pF por uno de 6pF aprox. se logra una notable ganancia de potencia...proximamente subo fotos (tengo expo & en eso tomaré fotos para que aprecien el proyecto funcionando al 100%.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Las fotos prometidas 

Probando con condensadores cerámicos, donde mejores resultados me arrojo el amplificador fue usando condensadores de 22pF, ambos en entrada y salida manteniendo el resto de los componentes.

La primera imagen es la salida de RF del modulador al igual que en las primeras imagenes que subi; las otras pertenecen a la salida desde el condensador de desacople que va desde el colector del transistor.

Nuevamente disculpenme la calidad de las imagenes, ya que lo que al menos ahora tengo al alcance para fotografiar mis circuitos es mi celular (que tan buena camara no tiene ¬¬), pero lo que vale es la intencion decían por ahi jaja

Cualquier pregunta o consulta favor hacerla por aquí....Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola @davidguetta, decime si estoy bien: reemplazaste el ofv del tx200 el electronics-diy.com por el tx para el coche, empleando sólo C11, R5, L2, C11 y Q2? Es interesante el resultado. Yo busco unos 10mW al menos a la salida... o sea, cualquier potencia que me permita trabajar con etapas posteriores. Compré un par de estos bichitos en internet y si bien por fuera eran iguales a los de muchos proyectos que se pueden encontrar por la web, por dentro me encontré con un ic del que no obtengo información... de cualquier manera revisandolo, creo que ya encontré la salida de RF, aunque no logro amplificarla con lo que propone djchinomix. Intentaré con lo que propones (si estoy en lo correcto).

Respecto al estéreo... la separación de canales no es la mejor, pero el efecto se aprecia y el audio es bastante plano cosa que es para destacar. Ahora, respecto a estabilidad, probé en diferentes frecuencias y engancha enseguida y el error está en más o menos 1khz.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 10, 2012)

Exactamente, solo eso. La potencia que me entregó este amplificador, comparando la lectura del oscilador original del TX200 (10mW +/-5mW error) y la de éste proyecto me entrega una potencia bastante similar entre ambos, algo así como 15mW con una entrada de aproximadamente 1mW. El integrado que trae mi modulador tampoco tiene algun datasheet dando vueltas por la Net. Con la misma sonda de RF encontré la patita de salida de 88 a 108 MHz. Lo que me sorprendió bastante fue saber que era un chip *Todo En Uno!* o sea, reproductor USB, microSD, SD, modulador, PLL, generador stereo, buffer, etc etc y etc! todo en la misma cápsula. Es más, probando si podía ingresarle audio logré encontrar los pines de entrada de audio mediante un condensador electrolítico de 4.7uF.

Ahora quedaria que probaras y compartieras resultados a ver que tal va todo. Recalco que deberás utilizar el regulador que trae el modulador para usarlo independientemente del amplificador. El ampli se alimenta con 5-7V *Máximo*, ya que podria haber riesgo de quemar el transistor (que es bastante delicado) y me fijé en que la eficiencia del complejo, en vez de aumentar proporcionalmente con el voltaje termina disminuyendo y haciendo calentar de gusto al Transistor.

Saludos y de ahi, cualquier comentario....aquí mismo!


----------



## fer_jazz (Oct 11, 2012)

De cuanto fue el alcance?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 11, 2012)

sin mentir con una antena mediocre......300m? calculado con la radio de mi celular y con otras plantas transmisoras que estan a otros 300m distantes de mi casa.


----------



## chikotekno (Oct 12, 2012)

Y el modulador que compraste te guarda la frecuencia al apagarse?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Claro que sí  practicamente todos tienen esa característica, el resto es amplificar. Este ampli más un 2SC2053 y un 2N4427 facilmente pueden llegar al Watt sin mayor dificultad.

Saludos chikotekno


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 13, 2012)

yo todavía no pude lograr nada que pueda mover la aguja de wattimetro  Usé un MPSH10 y a la entrada puse un trimer verde pero sin novedades... así que me reconstruí una sonda para usar con el tester... pero ni en la escala con fondo 0.25mV me movía la aguja... ni un poquitito... tal vez deba revisar bien el transmisor, a ver de donde efectivamente sale la rf... Estos dos transmisores que tengo, al quitarse la alimentación pierden las frecuencias almacenadas en memoria... como solución podría ponerse una pila de esas de litio tipo CR2032... o hacer algún contador... pero esto sería engorroso y lento... parece que conviene más lo de la pila...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 14, 2012)

Auch! que integrado tienen los dos bichitos? en serio que no guardan frecuencia? ajajja que raro es estar reprogramandolos apenas les saques un momento la alimentacion... sugiero armar esta sonda, la cual la ha propuesto nuestro colega Jogyweb en el foro Neoteo:

http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f52/cons...reo-pll-display-lcd-compresor-led-meter-3106/

La primera página contiene todo lo que se necesita para armarla y (por experiencia propia) es mejor usar algún diodo de Germanio, como el 1N34 o el 1N60 que es el mas facil de conseguir. De ahi pruebas cada punto de soldadura del modulador, y en donde repentinamente el miliamperimetro suba y no haya otro punto en donde marque más que eso....esa será la salida de RF. 

Aparte sugiero que no uses trimmers, si quieres prueba condensadores de distintos valores en pF desde los 5pF hasta los 33pF hasta encontrar el que mejor cantidad de RF dé, eso en la entrada y en la salida del amplificador, ya que la salida de esos gadgets es tan limitada y despreciable que cualquier cosa que desadapte lo suficiente va a hacer que el amplificador no haga nada, mas que consumir corriente.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 16, 2012)

Dicen 31202 en la primera línea y 00641 en la seguda línea.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 19, 2012)

sin las letras y con los puros numeros.....algo dificil sera ver donde sale la RF a menos que se tenga una Sonda a mano. Lastima que salgan solo con esa nomeclatura 

a mi ''super integrado'' que lo hace todo, logre ingresarle el audio (ambos canales por separado) y suenan bastante bien, con muy buena separacion estéreo...ahora, en la patita de salida de RF tenía una bobina y un condensador en paralelo hacia tierra. NO ES CIRCUITO PARA SINTONIZAR EL TX, los saqué ambos y el transmisor sigue funcionando bien.... será algun tipo de atenuador?

Que algien me eche una manito jaja 

Cualquier avance sigo avisando, Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Este tx también tiene una bobinita... que por su forma no necesariamente hace a la sintonía... y en un momento por ahí se me moví un poquitito la aguja (en la escala de 0.05v) y luego no volví a ver este efecto... va estar difícil jeje... pero no me va a ganar... o tal vez sí...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 23, 2012)

no creo jajajaja mientras el acople sea bueno... toda la rf del bichito deberia irse a la sonda, y al amplificador por supuesto...

Yo al menos tengo en pausa todo esto y hoy mando a pedir los componentes del susodicho proyecto http://www.translocal.jp/radio/micro/20120215_changed.jpg

Saludos, y cualquier pregunta no dude en consultarla aca


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 23, 2012)

pensas hacer algo entre el tx del coche y ese transmisor o sólo construirlo tal cual lo propone Tetsuo Kogawa?

Estaba pensando en algo que en verdad me da vergüenza preguntar debido a que con esto definitivamente dirán "este no sabe nada de electrónica y mucho menos de radio"... tengo un osciloscopio pero este sólo llega a 10mhz... que tal si le pongo un prescaler y con la entrada del prescaler recorro el transmisor... obtendré un mejor resultado que con la sondita del diodito y el tester?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 25, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmm interesante igual.... para saber las formas de onda de salida podria ser bastante útil, y la sondita con el diodo y el tester servirian para saber si tenemos salida en el capacitor que va en serie con el colector.


----------



## crimson (Oct 25, 2012)

En la época de las lamparitas los osciloscopios tenían un acceso en el panel trasero a las placas de deflexión vertical, directamente, sin intermediarios,esto extendía la respuesta a frecuencia del oscilógrafo, que por los amplificadores verticales deesa época no pasaban los 10MHz. Ahora, un prescaler no serviría,  porque usa ondas cuadradas, necesitarías una especie de transversor, un mezclador donde entre la señal y un oscilador local, y la salida "resta" pueda verse en el osciloscopio. Voy a buscar en los viejos Handbook, que seguro hay algo.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 26, 2012)

bueno... el bicho es valvular... es un Philips PM3200... creo que lo trajo colón en el barco... Funciona perfectamente... y la verdad no lo abriría para nada... el prescaler lo tengo... así que por eso me preguntaba si instercalandolo entre el tx y el osciloscopio (para tener menos de 2mhz) podría ver algo con mejor detalle que con la sondita del diodito conectada al tester.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Yo tengo los MPSH10 y si que andan bien y de hecho con esos probe el ampli de arribita...tiene buenisima ganancia.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 13, 2012)

Saben, tuve toda la tarde libre y simplemente las ansias de armar el circuito superaron mi fuerza de voluntad , me comian las manos por echar manos a la obra jajaja incluso me perdi el eclipse de sol parcial que aca se vió! en fin....todo en vano, porque el circuito veo que no amplifica nada de nada. El oscilador....un atado, tengo que tocar la bobina para que oscile y los dos amplificadores no hacen nada, ni calientan. 

Conclusion: conservar los 2N4427 (lo mas valioso) mas el varicap que compre, para algún proyecto futuro o reparacion.

De verdad que, tenia todo pero absolutamente todo al pie de la letra! (salvo los transistores, pero son similares....) y es una frustracion ver algo que lo planeaste con muchos dias no funcionar  pero bueno. de los errores se aprende, la vida no termina y hay muchas otras cosas más por hacer....puede que esto de armar transmisores no sea mi fuerte (quizas repararlos sea mas facil) pero en cuanto al armado de antenas aun tengo mi frente bien en alto!  


Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2012)

un tropezón no es caída... podes revisar el circuito en busca de errores hasta que lo hagas funcionar. Lo estoy mirando... he armado cosas bastante parecidas y debe funcionar. Qué instrumentos tenes para esto?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2012)

Bueno amigo... veamos... y solamente para empezar, hacete un vatimetro y una carguita fantasma (para estas cosas así la sondita que está en pablin va bien). También un frecuencímetro, que no he buscado pero seguro que en el foro hay alguno que use un pic, un display y pocos componentes asociados... entre ellos un prescaler (ya que dudo que un pic te funcione directamente en 100mhz), que si no tenes acceso a uno, nada mejor que lo que me recomendaron aca cuando pregunté lo del osciloscopio. Ya con eso podes empezar a trabajar, al menos para saber por donde andas.

Insisto, para mi aunque no lo he probado, el diseño es válido así que lo primero que tenes que comprobar es por donde estás ya que es muy probable que funcione pero que estés fuera de banda (si es que tu única referencia de la frecuencia es un receptor).

Luego las cosas serán mucho más simples. Vas a renegar considerablemente menos.

Creo yo que ya que lograste sacarle potencia al tx de coche (cosa que yo no pude) podes centrarte en amplificarlo más aún. Como dije antes, el estéreo no es de lo mejor pero el pll es excelente. Habría que mirarlo bien con un analizador de espectro y aunque no creo que pase un trámite de homologación, es un excelente punto de partida para cualquier fm relativamente económica.


----------



## zeppy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola DavidGetta,

el condensador con la bobina en paralelo que estaban conectados a tierra en la salida de seguro son/eran un filtro pasabanda, probablemente calculados para que el cond te corte arriba de 108 mhz y la bobina debajo de 88 mhz, para evitar interferir a otros aparatos o servicios de radio, y para darle estabilidad al sistema.
Para todos, estoy planeando usar como "lineal" un amplificador de distribución IKUSI que debe dar por lo menos el equivalente a 1 watt de salida, conectado a un transmisor de FM para mp3 o compu, etc., como los que mencionás acá; la verdad que son una maravilla, en ese tan escaso espacio lograron meter un codificador múltiplex y un exitador, y con una calidad sorprendente.
De antena estoy haciendo una slim jim de las que se hacen de cable de bajada de antena de 300 ohms, que andan bárbaro, tienen 6 db de ganancia, un ángulo de apertura de radiación de 3 grados que hace que radie un haz muy estrecho en el plano horizontal (imagínenlo como una dona chata, tirando a un disco), y son de polarización vertical. En otros foros leí que además son las mejores para baja potencia-probablemente por todo lo anterior-, con todo el conjunto estimo poder cubrir por lo menos dos o tres cuadras, y más no para no tener líos legales, qué necesidad ¿no?, je je jeee.
Ah, ojo, por si alguien quiere construir una slim jim, los datos de construcción que andan por todos lados son para 50 ohms, justamente me estoy demorando en establecer el punto de conexión para 75 ohms (salida del amplificador de distribución) que según la información que conseguí es un poco más arriba que el punto original para 50 ohms; esto es muy importante para el caso de transmitir, ya que el desacoplo de impedancias reduce la potencia y puede resultar en la quema del ampli de salida.
Saludos y éxito!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 24, 2012)

Tienes fotos de tu amplificador de distribucion? Son aquellos usados en CATV? De que forma lo conectarias para que logres potencia? 

Pd: me he olvidado de subir las fotos de mis componentes...  claro que...eran nuevos jajaja


----------



## zeppy (Nov 25, 2012)

Acá va fotito de internet y catálogo con especificaciones.
Cuando haya probado veo de comunicarte los resultados, por ahí en un nuevo tema, ya que nos vamos del que estamos usando, pero lo usaría conectando la antena transmisora a la salida del TA 208 y para conectar a la entrada buscar de hacerle una salida con coaxil al transmisor, que como viene usa como antena la masa o tierra del cablecito con plug spica que se conecta en la fuente de sonido (el mp3, equipo de audio, o la compu, eventualmente una consolita de mezcla como pienso hacer). Justamente estoy en la etapa de determinar, a partir de donde está conectada la masa del cablecito con el spica, cuál es la salida de rf.
Después estaría el detalle de ver si al TA 208 le alcanza lo que le manda el transmisorcito, por ahí hay que amplificar entre ambos, aunque a ojo estimo que no va a ser necesario.
La idea de usar el TA 208 surgió de abrirlo y ver que a la salida tiene dos transistores en push-pull (uno amplifica la cresta positiva y el otro la negativa) como lo indica la especificación del catálogo que te adjunto,  y que calientan como locos = una polenta bárbara, esto tiene que estar largando un equivalente a uno o dos watts, por lo menos, con lo que con buena antena puedo llegar a dos o tres cuadras capaz, veremos.
Hasta la próxima y éxitos!


----------



## medinacruzz (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola amigos, este ampli me ha sido muy util en varias ocasiones, armenlo y veran como funciona.
Me faltó ponerle en el diagrama los capacitores de polaridad, con este ampli me escuhan perfectamente a un km con muy buena calidad de audio y el st. 
Éste mini ampli lo pueden excitar con el ic.kt0803m , algo importante que les voy a comentar es que usen el cable de salide rf y otro cable a masa del modulador para tener mejor ganancia.---
Espero que les sea util y que comenten como les fue, saludos 7-3, para todos hata pronto..


----------



## gsmdirectplus (May 22, 2013)

Bueno amigo yo creo que esos condesadores son filtros de radio frecuencia para eliminar interferencias a otras frecuencias cercanas,yo tengo ese mismo proyecto,pero amplifico de otra manera,y he logrado llegar a 5 vatios, no fue tan facil,y no todos los pll de carros sirven,unos generan mucha interferencia al acoplarlos,y no funcionan bien,ese que tienes tu voy a comprarlo hoy si puedes regalame la refecian del integrado que hace el todo en uno aver si con una base de datos que tengo puedo darte una mejor idea de acoplamiento,cual quier pregunta sobre el tema no duden en consultarme..


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 19, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos este ampli me a sido muy util por barias ocasiones armenlo y beran como funciona.
> nomas ay me falto ponerle en el diagrama los capasitores de polaridad. con este ampli me escuhan perfectamente a un km con muy buena calidad de audio y el st.
> este mini ampli lo pueden exitar con el ic.kt0803m. saben algo inportante que les boi a comentar esque usen el cable de salide rf y otro cable a masa del modulador para tener mejor ganancia.---
> espero que les sea util y que comenten como les fue, saludos 7-3, para todos ata pronto..



hola amigo realize el amplificador que propusistes y me dio buen resultados medio de alcanza 1 kilometro  estoy usando un trasmisor de auto marca maxell el circuito amplificador que pusiste en vez del trancistor bc547 coloque los c9014
y funcion bien subi la foto del trasmisor maxell esta trasmitiendo en 90.7 antena dipolo cada brazo mide 78,5 cms total 1.57 metro altura antena aproxima 7 metros la roe no tengo idea porque no cuento con este tipo de medidor y la potencia tampoco estoy escaso de instrumento jaja solo tengo un voltimetro alimentacion del trasmisor 12 volts

caracteristica trasmisor maxell
 entrada targetas mmc/sd y usb
velocidad bit 32kbps-256 kbps
frecuencia de trasmision 87,5-108.0 mhz
respuesta de frecuencia 30-15 khz +/-3db
relacion señal/ruido 30db
distoncion armonica 1%
distancia trasmision 3-5 (sin el amplificador)
al apagarlo queda en memoria la frecuencia elegida



aca encontre el modelo del trasmisor maxelll  tiene equalizador



si alguien lo realiza me podria decir si podre colocar otro amplificador de 5 watt 
gracias


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 3, 2013)

hola amigos del foro e encontrado el
 integrado que trabaja el trasmisor de carro maxell es un as6001


----------



## lumin (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola amigos tengo un trasmisor de eso chinos que venden todo en 1 este es la foto referencial solo que el mio es negro aqui la foto 






lo que quiero ver es si puedo amplificar este transmisor con este lineal es un aska pero es de esos que usan en el tv cable teoricamnete se puede ya que este lineal trabaja de 5 hasta 1000mhz y o estoy trasmitiendo en 107.9 pero lo que me asalta la duda es si se quemara mi transmisor al querer amplificar la rf mediante este lineal ya que como saben la impedancia de este lineal trabaja con 75 ohm y la radio es salida de 50ohm.
Bueno eso es basicamente quiero saber si se puede realizar esto que les describi y en que deveria tener cuidado para que ninguno de los 2 aparatos sufra daño
aqui la foto del lineal





gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## elgriego (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola lumin,lo mas probable ,es que tu transmisor chino, entregue mas potencia,que el lineal que queres agregarle,no puedo estar seguro con respecto al tx,porque no subiste las especificaciones,pero imagino que debe entregar unos 5 w,cosa que ese amplificador lineal,es casi seguro que no hace.


Saludos.


----------



## lumin (Oct 15, 2013)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola lumin,lo mas probable ,es que tu transmisor chino, entregue mas potencia,que el lineal que queres agregarle,no puedo estar seguro con respecto al tx,porque no subiste las especificaciones,pero imagino que debe entregar unos 5 w,cosa que ese amplificador lineal,es casi seguro que no hace.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



quien me paso este lineal me dijo que cada 3 db dobla la potencia de entrada pra que quede mas claro es asi el lineal es de 20db al entrar con 1| wat esta pasaria

1w 3db    = 2w
2w 6db    = 4w
4w 9db    = 8w
8w 12db  = 16w
etc no se si esta bien saludos


----------



## crimson (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola lumin, eso está bien para la potencia, pero el amplificador que nos muestras el un amplificador de tensión, en este caso, 20dB en tensión equivale a aumentarla 10 veces. El asunto es que no dice qué dB está amplificando. Si dijera dBuV, sabemos que amplifica tensión, si dijera dBmW sabemos que amplifica potencia, porque el decibel no es una medida en sí misma, sino que es una referencia entre medidas.
¿Porqué no te sirve para poner después de tu transmisor chino? Simplemente porque fue pensado para amplificar tensión y no potencia. Si quisieras pasar de los 5W del chino a 50W, por ejemplo, debería tener un transistor acorde a esa potencia, y una fuente que acompañe también.
Saludos C


----------



## lumin (Oct 15, 2013)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola lumin, eso está bien para la potencia, pero el amplificador que nos muestras el un amplificador de tensión, en este caso, 20dB en tensión equivale a aumentarla 10 veces.


 

Ah oka ahora me queda mas claro gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

acabo de realizar el pequeño amplificador, (tx200 reducido) lo probe, con una antena telescopica simple de tv, si torre ni nada, sobre la mesa de pruebas, me dio un alcance de unos 80 metros luego ya se escuchaba con zumbido, utilice el transistor bf199 y tambien utilice los capacitores ceramicos de 22pf, en estos dias me hare de tiempo y realizare otro aplificador par darle mas alcance, tengo varios transistores como 2n2222, 2n3866 entre otros.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola, les comento y consulto a la vez... me llegó un transmisor que tiene un modulador de estos de coche, a su salida un amplificador basado en un ksp10, otro que no recuerdo y un c2053... no medí la potencia de salida, pero la asumo en unos 150mw. Luego tiene otro etapa con un 2sc1971 y un 2sc2630. Alimentado con 13,8v tengo alrededor de 30w a la salida... peeeeeeeeeeeero:

El primer detalle que noté fue que tenía roe 2:1... creí que era la carga y la reemplazé... el problema seguía y seguía y seguía... llegué a la conclusión de que el instrumento con que mido estaba dañado... peeeeeeeeeeeeeero nop... al trabajar con otros equipos las lecturas eran normales... el detalle es que no tiene ningún tipo de flltro este equipo... no le agregué filtro pi, sino un cacho de cable cortado a 1/4l y la potencia de salida bajó a unos 2w. Al ver revisar el espectro todo parece estar correcto. Me sorprende la claridad de la portadora y la exactitud del estéreo, pero al ver los armónicos me encuentro con que tienen el mismo nivel de la fundamental... asumo que el segundo armónico debería tener el 20% de la fundamental y el tercero menos todavía. Otro detalle es que no puedo pasar la tensión de alimentación de 14vcc. Ya tocando los 14v, la potencia de salida cae.

Se han topado con esto?


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 11, 2013)

El ROE te indica tan alto como consecuencia de tener un elevadisimo número de armónicos (suponiendo tener la antena bien ajustada). Sólo la fundamental se radia correctamente por la antena (esto no sustituye el filtro pasa bajos ni la necesidad de tener una señal limpia ), y los armónicos y numerosas espúreas retornan al ser de diferente frecuencia a la de resonancia de la antena y te levantan el valor de ROE. 

NO uses NUNCA un transmisor así de malo. 

Ya se ha dicho por parte de gente con acceso a instrumental adecuado, que usar chips de transmisores de mp3 como fuente primaria de RF para posteriormente amplificar, es un crimen contra la pureza del espacio radioeléctrico. Simplemente sirven para eso: juguetes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 13, 2013)

Circuito final.... solo para concluir el diseño. Saludos a todos.


----------



## mprf (Nov 28, 2013)

Ola amigos sou do brasil, DavidGuetta tem como colocar tambem o pcb dele


----------



## oscareev (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, esta vez les comento que arme el mini y el transistor que utilice fue el c2668 tambien el c2053, alimentado a 12v, pero se calientan demasiado, quisiera me sacaran de una duda, puedo implementar un filtro pasa bajos, donde a la entrada de el mini rf o a la salida.

Pdta: Como puedo hacer una especie de medidor de rf veo que algunos utilizan una especie de voltimetro analogo con diodo. En pruebas les cuento que el sonido es muy bueno, el equipo por si solo solo cubre 2 metros de alcance, pero con el mini y una antena de los televisores en v llego a unos 15 metros, no se si realmente amplifica o es el uso de la antenita.


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2014)

@oscareev Lo primero que debes hacer es tumbar el transistor y los condensadores de forma que queden horizontales a la placa, y sobre el plano de tierra.
Despues realiza las soldaduras de los componentes a la placa dejando las patillas de los mismos* lo mas cortas posible*.
Vuelve a hacer la pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 26, 2014)

asi como dice tiago debes hacerlo, ademas el filtro pasa bajos puedes ponerlo a la salida, aunque creo que antes yo amplificaria un poquito mas la potencia, pero eso depende del uso que desees darlo o si deseas amplificarlo mas! en cuanto a los medidores que comentaste en el foro hay circuitos para Medidores de Reflejada y Directa, creo que con el buscador podrias encontrarlo.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, sera que soy al unico que este mini amp de rf no le funciona? Tengo el cable de salida de el transmisor lo mas corto posible, he probado todas las palarizaciones posibles y aun nada, alguien tiene fotos de como lo han hecho?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Hola a todos, sera que soy al unico que este mini amp de rf no le funciona? Tengo el cable de salida de el transmisor lo mas corto posible, he probado todas las palarizaciones posibles y aun nada, alguien tiene fotos de como lo han hecho?


Hola estimado oscareev , atendendo a tu enquietaciones y si no for mucha molestia ? poderias usteds subir algunas fotos ( lo mas cercano possible) de tu mini transmissor de FM estereo incluso lo amplificador que armaste para que yo pueda te ayudar a contento?.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, daniel lopez, aca las imagenes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2014)

Bueno , desafortunadamente yo desconoço ese transistor "CZ668" , y recomendo lo uso  del  tipo BF199 o MPHS10 o KPS10 o BFR91 incluso ustedes puede enplear dos estagios identicos  y cascateados o sea un seguido de otro .
La salida del CI AS6001S es lo pino 9 y esa deve seguir para la tarjeta amplificadora por meo de un delgado cable coaxial de 50 o 75 Ohms , pero !OJO! ,conecciones hechas con cable paralelo no sirve. Las conecciones hechas con lo cable coaxial tiene que sener curtas y directas , donde lo conductor central es conectado en lo pino 9 del CI y la malha en lo plano tierra , lo mismo en la tarjeta amplificadora , lo conductor central es conectado en lo capacitor ceramico de base del transistor y la malha en lo plano de tierra dela tarjeta  del amplificador.
Agregue un capacitor de 1nF en paralelo con otro de 10nF en paralelo con la alimentación dese amplificador (VCC y Tierra) lo mas cercano del inductor de colector del transistor. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Feb 24, 2014)

saludos amigos del foro le cuento que logrado amplificar un poco el transmisor maxxell el que trae el chips as6001s lo realise la mitad del circuito osea la etapa del transistor c2053 pero no lograba resultado me baja la amplificación lo que ise fue experimentar cambie el condensador de entrada por uno 0,1mf y probé los transistores que tenia y no me amplificaba hasta que me tope con el 2sc717 y amplifico luego hise un medidor con un dido 1n4148 y al teste y marco diferentes lecturas voy a subir las fotos a 2sc717 lo saque de una tv vieja panasonic en el sectr del sintonisador


----------



## oscareev (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola,Daniel Lopez.

El transistor que tengo es C2668 y pertenece al grupo NTE229 igual que el BF199 tambien pertenece al mismo grupo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2014)

OK , voi buscar algun circuito sensillo pero efectivo y subo aca para usteds armar y testear , dame un poco de tienpo para lograr eso.
La salida del CI as6001s conforme informado en su hoja de datos es aproximadamente 1 miliWatt portanto lo amplificador tiene que enplear mas de un estagio para obtener una ganancia razonable.
Una pregunta : ? qual es la potenzia final o rango de alcance de tu transmissor que realmente desejaste ?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 25, 2014)

Buenos días.

Esos pequeños Transmisores tienen una potencia de salida de ~1mW por lo que para obtener 2W hay que amplificar 33dB (2000 veces)

Mira en esta dirección hay un diseño completo para hacer un Amplificador para esta función...


http://ayudaelectronica.com/amplificador-potencia-2w-100-mhz/

Viene toda la explicación, ecuaciones incluídas, para realizar un Amplificador para la banda de FM.

Sal U2


----------



## tannke (Feb 25, 2014)

Una dudilla, ¿es posible conectar el amplificador a la salida de antena del modulador?

El problema que tengo es que el IC lo tengo enterrado en epoxi, siguiendo la pista del terminal de antena, ésta pasa por 2 capacitores y una inductancia conectados a gnd, y la pista ya se pierde en el epoxi...

Edit, al terminal de antena, hay un cable de 4cm conectado a un condensador de 2nF a 12vcc

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

por lo que describis, ese condensador de 2nf puede ser el que desacople vcc de la rf... así que el cable de alimentación sería la antena... entonces deberías levantar ese condensador de la pista de 12vcc y ahí le mandas el amplificador o la antena. Posiblemente con otro valor, inferior a esos 2nF logres mayor potencia de salida... a probar...


----------



## oscareev (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Creo haber encontrado la solucion, ya estoy armando completamente y a ensayar....

Les comparto el link que publico Jhon Jairo Cambronell.






Y fotos de los diagramas.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=215C...=215CBB0A41CD427B&id=215CBB0A41CD427B!253&v=3


----------



## elgriego (Mar 1, 2014)

Muy Interesante oscareev. Muy Interesante.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, he logrado sacarle un poco mas de potencia al trasmisor de coche y logrado llegar a una distancia 1 kilómetro, ya debo ponerle al celular una antena conectada a mi bicicleta y llegando a recibir la ultima señal a los 2.079 k la distancia la calcule con la pagina:

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm 

Lo curioso de la recepcion a los 2.070 kilometros es que hay un cerro, use dos 2sc717 estoy mediendo la potencia con el voltimetro, anteriormente les habia comentado saque una medicion 2,40; les envio la tabla de equivalencias a mi antena, aproximadamente 6 metros - frecuencia 90.7 , y la foto de la distancia.

Adiós.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 1, 2014)

Tengo que reconocer que estas ideas "QRP" me sirvieron para volver encarar con otro ánimo el mundo de la rf. Últimamente los proyectos con cierto grado de formalidad se me venían complicando más que nada "por el que dirán" y seguro que a muchos les ha pasado que es muy fácil frustrarse. Hoy en día dispongo de instrumental, experiencia y mejores conocimientos de los que tenía cuando ingresé en este foro. Posiblemente eso me haya llevado a subestimar ciertas cosas "básicas" y es ahora cuando por tiempo o paciencia, vuelvo a ponerle un poquito más de amor a la radio, por ejemplo, haciendo un pcb con fibra, o tallando pistas con un cuter, armando valores de componentes que no tengo, o incluso no depender de los condensadores variables comerciales para poder emplear condensadores gimmick o los de compresión hechos con la misma placa de circuito impreso. En fin... la cosa es poder llegar a un resultado


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 1, 2014)

saludos fuenteslmj, podrias subir fotos de tu proyecto y como vas con los armonicos, que tipo de antena usas.

DJ_Glenn, que es condensadores gimmick


----------



## EA4GV (Mar 1, 2014)

*dalsaur*, con permiso de *DJ_Glenn*, un *gimmick* se hace retorciendo entre sí dos hilos rígidos aislados conformando un condensador de baja capacidad y alta tensión fácilmente ajustable (se usa típicamente en circuitos de RF para VHF/UHF).

Un saludo,
Javier.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Creo haber encontrado la solucion, ya estoy armando completamente y a ensayar....
> 
> ...


Hola a todos en lo premero diagrama esquemactico tenemos un amplificador enbasado en lo 2N2222 pero en las fotos posteadas lo transistor enpleado NO es el , donde mas parece sener un BFRXX ( 91 , 96 etc..).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Hola a todos, sera que soy al unico que este mini amp de rf no le funciona? Tengo el cable de salida de el transmisor lo mas corto posible, he probado todas las palarizaciones posibles y aun nada, alguien tiene fotos de como lo han hecho?


Hola caro oscareev , te dejo aca alguns proyectos que usteds puede armar y encluso cascatear algunos dels de modo obtenir mas potenzia de salida.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 8, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> saludos fuenteslmj, podrias subir fotos de tu proyecto y como vas con los armonicos, que tipo de antena usas.


 
Hola, la antena que estoy usando es una dipolo abierto de 1/2 onda calculada para 90.7 que es la mas simple que encontre en internet los armonicos desaparecen a unos 2 metros desde mi casa.

El circuito que he echo es el mismo presentado aqui pero cambie el transistor por el 2sc717 y cambie el condensador de entrada por uno 100nf . Lleva dias funcionado bien, ahora pasare los circuitos a una placa mas decente ya que eran para prueba,  note que el transistor 2sc717 al funcionar con 12 volts se calentaba mucho y tira poca potencia pero al colocarlo a 5 volts no se calienta y tiene mejor potencia al modulador maxell con integrado as6001.

Disculpen lo poco pulgro de las placa pero era para probar y resultó.

Saludos y adiós


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 8, 2014)

fuenteslmj, solo te faltaria poner un 2n4427 o 2n3553 o 2c1971, con ellos ya prodrias llegar a una distancia prudente con la altura de esa antena, aca fotos de mi proyecto 15W con los pll de csrro

Ver el archivo adjunto 106189

saludos


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 8, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> fuenteslmj, solo te faltaria poner un 2n4427 o 2n3553 o 2c1971, con ellos ya prodrias llegar a una distancia prudente con la altura de esa antena, aca fotos de mi proyecto 15W con los pll de csrro
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106189
> 
> saludos



hola dalsaur por ahora estamos en espera para comprar las placas virgen para hacer el trasmisor en forma correcta pero tengo el 2n4427 un mrf 607 y el rd15hvf1 tengo que construir todavia la etapa del 2n4427 a su proyecto se ve super bien saludos


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 12, 2014)

hola a todos en el foro aqui subo la hoja de datos del trancistor 2sc717 por si alguien le sirve y los valores de referencia de la sonda saludos  a todos adios


----------



## oscareev (Mar 14, 2014)

Bueno les  cuento que ya logre amplificar mi mini. Les dejo una imagen de lo que hice.







Ahora seguire adelante con la amplificacion, tratare de llegar a los 50 watts. 

Que fuente de voltaje debo usar para los 50 watts si alguien tiene un diseño se lo agradezco, es posible con una swich de pc?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola oscareev,Te felicito por los avances ,Te dejo un pequeño consejo,los pines del transistor,estan muy largos,y eso es poco recomendable en vhf,debido a la capacidad distribuida.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola oscareev,Te felicito por los avances ,Te dejo un pequeño consejo,los pines del transistor,estan muy largos,y eso es poco recomendable en vhf,debido a la capacidad distribuida.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Sin orbirdar de las inductancias parasitas dels ( los terminales ).
Caro oscareev , !felicitaciones , estas en lo correcto camiño !, te dejo aca un circuito que seguramente anda bien ,lo BFR91A puede sener canbiado por un MPSH10 o KPS10 ,  lo BFR96 puede sener canbiado por lo C2053 y quanto a lo 2N3553 yo recomendo canbiar por un 2N4427 , eso es porque lo 2N3553 fue originalmente proyectado para andar en 28 Voltios enquanto que lo 2N4427 fue hecho para andar en 12 Voltios, Te recomendo tanbien lo transistor MRF227 o MRF237 , eses son para mas potenzia de salida y andan a 12 Voltios incluso tienem la vantagen de lo emissor sener en conectado en su encapsulamento portanto facilitando en mucho la montagen sin necesidad de ayslamento de lo tierra .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. traduzindo do russo :
L1 : 3 espiras de hilo de 0,8mm en un diametro de 6mm.
L2 :1,5 espiras de hilo de 0,8mm en un diametro de 6mm
L3 :10 espiras de hilo de 0,8mm en un diametro de 6mm
L4 :6 espiras de hilo de 0,8mm en un diametro de 6mm
L5 y L6 : 5 espiras de hilo de 0,8mm en un diametro de 6mm
L7,L8,L9 y L10 :10 espiras de hilo de 0,5mm en un toroide o anel de ferrita con 8mm de diametro


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 14, 2014)

hola ahora si subi el archivo equivocado pero igual sirve aqui va los valores


----------



## audiobis (Mar 15, 2014)

amigos les cuento que logre amplificar es transmisor de fm pero el transisor que utilice fue el 2sc2086 y se calienta un poco coloque los transisores en cascada y pues solo repeti la etapa una tras otra pero quisiera saber como medir de forma sencilla que potencia que emite este tranmisor y si alguien tiene un circuito con el 2sc1971 ya que tengo este componente y quiero implementar un amplificador de unos 4w o 5w para este tranmisor aqui les dejo algunas fotos por favor recibo criticas para mejorar el montaje


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 15, 2014)

audiobis dijo:


> y si alguien tiene un circuito con el 2sc1971 ya que tengo este componente y quiero implementar un amplificador de unos 4w o 5w para este tranmisor aqui les dejo algunas fotos por favor recibo criticas para mejorar el montaje



este me funciona bn


----------



## audiobis (Mar 15, 2014)

amigos que es mejor para este proyecto una fuente lineal con tranformador o una Fuente Switching


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 15, 2014)

audiobis dijo:


> amigos les cuento que logre amplificar es transmisor de fm pero el transisor que utilice fue el 2sc2086 y se calienta un poco coloque los transisores en cascada y pues solo repeti la etapa una tras otra pero quisiera saber como medir de forma sencilla que potencia que emite este tranmisor y si alguien tiene un circuito con el 2sc1971 ya que tengo este componente y quiero implementar un amplificador de unos 4w o 5w para este tranmisor aqui les dejo algunas fotos por favor recibo criticas para mejorar el montaje



hola en este mismo tema del foro subi una punta que detecta la rf y se conecta a un voltimetro y te puede ayudar a como guia para ver como vas a mi me ayudado mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

audiobis dijo:


> amigos les cuento que logre amplificar es transmisor de fm pero el transisor que utilice fue el 2sc2086 y se calienta un poco coloque los transisores en cascada y pues solo repeti la etapa una tras otra pero quisiera saber como medir de forma sencilla que potencia que emite este tranmisor y si alguien tiene un circuito con el 2sc1971 ya que tengo este componente y quiero implementar un amplificador de unos 4w o 5w para este tranmisor aqui les dejo algunas fotos por favor recibo criticas para mejorar el montaje



Hola caro audiobis , en ese mismo Foro hay muchos  circuitos enpleando el 2SC1971 o busque en el San Google en imagenes , hay una infinidad de proyectos enpleando el .
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





audiobis dijo:


> amigos que es mejor para este proyecto una fuente lineal con tranformador o una Fuente Switching


Una buena fuente estabilizada  es bienvenida haora una fuente comutada, esa tiene que sener mui bien filtrada y desacoplada porque senon hay interferancias molestas en lo audio quando andamos en estereo .
Eso ocorre porque las frequenzias supersonicas de la comutación molestan lo correcto funcionamento del encoder estereo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## José Barrientos (Abr 26, 2014)

Como podrán ver los amigos del foro, este es un tema que ha sido abordado muchas veces por acá, pero creo que un poco más de información y comentarios de experiencias siempre pueden ser de utilidad para alguien. Precisamente por ésto, leyendo diferentes comentarios fue que un grupo de estudiantes de nuestro instituto encaró la construcción de este bendito proyecto. La idea era armar una emisora experimental a partir de uno de estos pequeños transmisores usados en los automóviles. Los pasos que se siguieron fueron:
  1.o) Elegir un minitransmisor apropiado.
  La verdad es que en nuestra zona, no había mas de dos o tres modelos, todos con parecidas características, así que, luego de probarlos a todos, se decidieron por el que parecía tener mayor potencia en la radio del auto. La elección fue buena, porque además el equipito cumplia con otras dos condiciones: a) mantenía la frecuencia al interrumpirse la alimentación. b) Tenía muy buena separación de los canales del estereo y bajo nivel de ruidos. Lamentablemente no puedo saber cual es el integrado que utiliza para el pll porque se encuentra debajo del display y no conviene toquetear demasiado estos aparatejos porque son bastante frágiles.
  2.o) Diseñar y armar la etapa amplificadora.
  A esos efectos, se probaron diferentes esquemas que andan acá por el foro, con resultados diversos, bastante desalentadores algunos, que parecían buenos y probados. De cualquier forma, esto sirvió para hacerlos razonar y diseñar el esquema que muestro en las fotos y que nos dió buen rendimiento. El preamplificador y driver armados a partir de transistores 2N222. A propósito en las fotos van a notar que el encapsulado no es el normal del 2N2222, porque en realidad son KT222, que tienen las mismas prestaciones. Lo cierto es que se probó con los normales, con los mismos resultados. Para el amplificador de potencia optamos por el reconocido 2SC1970 en clase C sin mayores inconvenientes. Todo el proyecto se armó sobre una placa de fibra de vidrio de simple faz, pero se cubrió toda la parte inferior con una lámina de aluminio de 1 mm de espesor, que a su vez se utilizó como disipador de calor para el 2SC1970. 
  En cuanto al ajuste, el único inconveniente se produjo porque se había conectado el minitransmisor con el amplificador a travez de un trozo de coaxil fino y evidentemente al chinito no le gustó y no entregaba potencia. Por fin se descubrió el inconveniente y se conecto directamente con el capacitor de acople entre puntos y el ajuste fue bien definido, con los puntos de resonancia bien marcados. Los trimmers con la capacidad marcada, quedan a mitad de su recorrido en la frecuencia de 105.3 Mhz. Bueno, esperamos que esto sea de utilidad para alguien que encare un proyecto similar. En las fotos y esquema está el resto de los datos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 26, 2014)

mmm lo raro es que en las fotos no se ven popr ningun lados los TRs 2N2222 usaste otros o q*ue* paso? por lo que veo eso hiciste????


----------



## José Barrientos (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola Sergio. Te lo explico en el texto. Los tr.son con un encapsulado diferente, son KT222 de los cuales disponíamos y tiene las mismas prestaciones que el 2N2222. Tiene las conexiones radiales y el emisor tiene 2 conexiones hacia el exterior. Segun dicen son especiales para RF, pero nosotros probamos con los normales y el funcionamiento del amplificador es el mismo. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

Para mi los transistores enpleados  son lo BFR91A o BFR96S , jajajajajajajajaaj, donde los 2N2222 o PN2222 o KPS2222 no tiene la misma ganancia en RF por no seneren originalmente proyectados o diseñados para ese servicio (RF). Haora si enplearmos como premero transistor un BFR91A , como segundo transistor un BFR96S y lo tercero un 2SC1971 , sacamos en la salida 5 Wattios seguramente .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Para mi los transistores enpleados  son lo BFR91A o BFR96S , jajajajajajajajaaj, donde los 2N2222 o PN2222 o KPS2222 no tiene la misma ganancia en RF por no seneren originalmente proyectados o diseñados para ese servicio (RF). Haora si enplearmos como premero transistor un BFR91A , como segundo transistor un BFR96S y lo tercero un 2SC1971 , sacamos en la salida 5 Wattios seguramente .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola...Coincido plenamente pero ni siquiera esta dando eso si prestan atención a el detalle que el tapón del medidor Bird 43 es de 10W entre 100Mhz-250Mhz y esta marcando aproximadamente 1W  a la salida.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## José Barrientos (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola Daniel. Los transistores los obtuvieron los estudiantes de un antiguo transmisor de una repetidora de VHF de origen alemán. Estaban rotulados como KT2222 y ellos buscaron la hoja de datos y aparentemente las características son las del 2N2222. Por ahi es como tu dices  y son otros. Si, les digo que el final es el 2SC1970 porque ese lo proporcioné yo. Y es correcto lo que comentas  Ricbevi. El Bird está con el tapón de 10 W y marca 1W de RF, que es la potencia normal del 2SC1970 con esa tensión de colector. El próximo paso, armar una etapa para obtener 15 0 20 W y continuar experimentando. Saludos.



Estoy recordando, Daniel, que la linea de transistores BFR son de tres terminales y estos que se usaron en el proyecto son de cuatro terminales (2 emisores) por mas que si se fijan bien en las fotos  en el del centro falta uno de los terminales que se rompió al obtenerlo. En fin creo que comienza a gestarse "el misterio de los transistores" ja...ja... Buen fin de semana para ustedes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2014)

José Barrientos dijo:
			
		

> Hola Daniel. Los transistores los obtuvieron los estudiantes de un antiguo transmisor de una repetidora de VHF de origen alemán. Estaban rotulados como KT2222 y ellos buscaron la hoja de datos y aparentemente las características son las del 2N2222. Por ahi es como tu dices  y son otros. Si, les digo que el final es el 2SC1970 porque ese lo proporcioné yo. Y es correcto lo que comentas  Ricbevi. El Bird está con el tapón de 10 W y marca 1W de RF, que es la potencia normal del 2SC1970 con esa tensión de colector. El próximo paso, armar una etapa para obtener 15 0 20 W y continuar experimentando. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy recordando, Daniel, que la linea de transistores BFR son de tres terminales y estos que se usaron en el proyecto son de cuatro terminales (2 emisores) por mas que si se fijan bien en las fotos  en el del centro falta uno de los terminales que se rompió al obtenerlo. En fin creo que comienza a gestarse "el misterio de los transistores" ja...ja... Buen fin de semana para ustedes.



Ok...Presta atención a las espurias y/o armónicos ya que la gran mayoría de ese tipo de equipos(en la parte de generación de RF) esta pensado para un uso de baja potencia y no les interesa las interferencias ya que cuentan con la "jaula" metálica del vehículo como blindaje o "Jaula de Faraday". Al amplificar realmente en un espectro congestionado como el actual esto se vuelve una cuestión MAYOR!!.
Definitivamente no son 2N2222 o alguna de sus nomenclaturas ya que los mismos solo venían en encapsulado metálico(TO-18) o plástico( TO-92) y algún otro mas pero no de ese tipo, mas de RF especifico y si bien es un transistor muy utilizado, no es lo mas recomendable para hacer ese tipo de amplificador en esa frecuencia y de esa ganancia por etapa.
Comprobar lo que digo es sencillo...los 2N2222 son baratos y fáciles de conseguir...reemplaza los existentes por ellos y veras que no "rendirá" lo que tienes colocados.
Todo esto dicho con el animo de colaborar constructiva mente.  
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## José Barrientos (Abr 26, 2014)

Ok. Ric. De acuerdo. Pero que me comentarías tu si te digo que hicimos esa prueba con los 2N2222 y los resultados fueron básicamente los mismos? En fin la electrónica a veces genera esas inexplicables situaciones. Bueno, te diré que  se pretende usar el equipo nada más que con el fin de experimentar pero no para emitir regularmente, claro que no. Recuerda que estamos en una zona muy poblada. Todas las pruebas con la carga fantasma y nada más. De todas formas se planea montar un pasa bajos a la salida de 1 W y luego otro al final del paso de potencia, para ver que dice el analizador de espectro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

Bueno hasta onde se transistores con prefijo "KT" son de origen Rusa , asi puede sener que haya un "KT2222" ruso para andar en  RF , jajajajjajajajajajajjajajaja, quanto a los transistores de 4 patas eses pueden sener los MRF901 o MRF911 , donde eses son mui buenos para andar en RF incluso hasta 1000Mhz.
Haora quanto a enplear un analizador de espectros para estudiar lo nivel de contenido armonico de tu transmissor , si realmente es lo meo mas correcto , pero !OJO! , ese equipo generamente es mui  caro (dispendioso) y tiene su entrada de RF mui sensible , portanto mucho cariño quando utilizar uno para no incorrer no riesgo de dañar irremediablemente su sensible entrada , donde lo mantenimiento tanbien es caro. Asi te recomendo enplear atenuadores coaxiales de potenzia de RF de 30 o 40 Dbs (minimos)entre tu transmissor y lo analizador de espectros.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## José Barrientos (Abr 26, 2014)

Daniel, comprendidos todos tus comentarios. Con respecto al analizador de espectro,si, al que tenemos acceso es de una empresa amiga que nos permite utilizarlo, por lo cual trataremos de no hacer macanas. Aprovecho para consultarte, si tu conoces este pll de la foto que subo, y si es así que opinión te merece, dado que por acá lo están usando bastante para equipos de baja y mediana potencia. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2014)

Bueno , quanto a lo analizador de espectro !OJO! , incluso que el es de una empresa que gentilmente cede a usteds por un rato ,portanto  no debes olvidar de la gran responsabilidad que asume con els quanto  su correcto uso.
Haora quanto a lo PLL que subiste la foto , desafortunadamente yo no conosco (pero voi buscar mas informaciones por aca) y despues te aclaro lo que obteni sobre el.
Pude mirar en la foto que el es enbasado en lo CI BH1415F del fabricante japonez Rohm que es un conpleto generador estereo mas un sintetizador PLL con programación serial en un solo Chip.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.



Bueno lo que descobri hasta haora es que esa fabrica si situa en la región mas al norte del Brasil (ciudad de Petrolina , estado del Pernanbuco)
Algunas informaciones tecnicas  desa targeta pueden sener obtenida  en : http://www.ttbelectronics.com.br/v2.0/?sec=exibirprod&id=22
y tanbien dejo aca la tabla de como programar correctamente la frequenzia de operación dese PLL. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 19, 2014)

ok ya entendi, bueno en verdad lo que necesito es hacer un oscilador, o amplificador lineal rf para mi mini transmisor belkin esos para autos, uno que sea 1 watt o 2 watts estable y que use los componentes mas comunes, porque en mi pais me es dificil hacer unos que estan aqui, yo solo quiero un estable que cubra por lo menos 300 a 500 metros que pueda levantar el minitransmisor pll he buscado en google pero en si los componentes dificiles  son los transistores o condensadores ceramicos o variables, lo que si tengo es valvulas 6aq5 de un radio de tubos , yo tengo una radio con streaming y casi todos los programas para radio desde el zara studio al dinesat etc, quiero montar en mi comunidad una mini emisora comunitaria. eso es todo. y disculpen muchos mensajes sin sentido


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2014)

Bueno, pues entonces lo que debes hacer es montar el amplificador que se presenta al principio de éste hilo.
O leer los temas que te ofrece el buscador .

Salút.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

lo que veo al principio de este tema es un transmisor fm, como se logra eliminar la etapa de audio y conectar la salida de mi minitransmisor fm a la entrada rf de este circuito la parte del sonido no me interesa ya que el mini transmisor es estereo por eso solo quisiera que la salida de mi minitransmisor se conecte a la etapa de rf pero no se como recortar este circuito.


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2014)

Míralo: _Post 42_
Mejor éste otro

Saludos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iagrama-incluido-83560/index3.html#post858519


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

segun ese amplificador no sirvio segun se quemo por eso lo descarto aca tengo este que encontre mas facil lo que no entiendo es el amp. que componente es
y algun experto me diga si este me sirve de aca lo saque: 

http://electronics-diy.com/500mW_FM_VHF_Transmitter_Amplifier_Booster.php






lo que veo es que dice que el amp. es un transistor nte 346 o el original 2n4427 , ahora si es este el transistor donde va la base , el emisor y el colector ya que el diagrama no dice


----------



## LeonKennedy (May 20, 2014)

ese pequeño amplificador podes hacer para subir la potencia de tu transmisor de auto, lo hice y me funciono, mas tarde les paso fotografias


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

gracias cuanto watts este transmisor por cierto dame una foto de la bobina o como la hago o es parecida a las resistencias  ya compre este transitor para luego hacerlo y asi con este y luego este transistor lograr tener total estabilidad este es el transistor NTE348, es decir con este mini transmisor elevo la ganacia de mi transmisor belkin mp3 wireless, luego hago otro de potencia otro amplificador con el nte348 segun es 4 watts claro debo conseguir un circuito para este nte348


----------



## ricbevi (May 20, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> segun ese amplificador no sirvio segun se quemo por eso lo descarto aca tengo este que encontre mas facil lo que no entiendo es el amp. que componente es
> y algun experto me diga si este me sirve de aca lo saque:
> 
> http://electronics-diy.com/500mW_FM_VHF_Transmitter_Amplifier_Booster.php
> ...



Hola...En ningún momento dice que el amplificador es el transistor 2N4427(te lo venden ellos en el *Electronic-DIY                          store* en forma de Kit)...lo que dice es que la salida de este circuito puede excitar a etapas echas con este transistor a continuación de esta.
No se que usaran...supongo un MMIC o un MAR4 algo parecido habría que preguntarle a ellos .
Si no entendés Ingles traduci con el traductor de Google por ejemplo que es gratuito.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

Hola a todos los MMIC son produzidos por la firma norteamericana "Mini Circuits" y su major tipo en potenzia es lo "MAV-11" donde ese tiene una ganancia en 100Mhz de 12 Dbs (quasi 20 vezes) y potenzia de salida de 50miliWattios y NO 500 miliWattios como aclarado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos los MMIC son produzidos por la firma norteamericana "Mini Circuits" y su major tipo en potenzia es lo "MAV-11" donde ese tiene una ganancia en 100Mhz de 12 Dbs (quasi 20 vezes) y potenzia de salida de 50miliWattios y NO 500 miliWattios como aclarado.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 saludos no entiendo su respuesta amigo podria explicarse mejor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> saludos no entiendo su respuesta amigo podria explicarse mejor


Bueno esplicando mejor ,  ese amplificador aportado aca:http://electronics-diy.com/500mW_FM_VHF_Transmitter_Amplifier_Booster.php , en realidad el tiene una ganancia en 100Mhz en torno  de X20 ( vinte vezes) , y su maxima potenzia de salida es 50miliWattios y no 500miliWattios como aclarado , lo correcto nonbre dese CI ( circuito integrado )es "MAV11" y es fornido por la tienda norteamericana "Mini-Circuits".
Haora espero tener sido mas claro.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

ahora si entendi por lo que se ve es muy inestable y muy poca potencia a seguir buscando circuitos entonces, repecto a mi transistor nte 348 que me recomiendas un buen circuito y por lo que veo no levanta el minitransmisor no excita al transistor nte348, cual es el verdadero numero original del nte348 que no logro dar con el original busco este transistor y no aparece mucho solo com 3 imagens en google y si pongo transmisor con nte 348 no sale nada. aca hay un solo circuito pero busco mas opciones


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> ahora si entendi por lo que se ve es muy inestable y muy poca potencia a seguir buscando circuitos entonces, repecto a mi transistor nte 348 que me recomiendas un buen circuito y por lo que veo no levanta el minitransmisor no excita al transistor nte348, cual es el verdadero numero original del nte348 que no logro dar con el original busco este transistor y no aparece mucho solo com 3 imagens en google y si pongo transmisor con nte 348 no sale nada. aca hay un solo circuito pero busco mas opciones



Hola caro achi6000 te dejo aca la hoja de datos del "NTE348" , el es lo reenplazo directo del lo transistor Motorola "2N6080".
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro achi6000 te dejo aca la hoja de datos del "NTE348" , el es lo reenplazo directo del lo transistor Motorola "2N6080".
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias amigo el pdf si lo tengo lo que queria era saber el numero original 2N6080 asi puedo buscar circuitos en google ya que por nte 348 no aparece casi ningun circuito. gracias
en el pdf no veo cual es lo minimo que se requiere para excitar el nte 348


----------



## transistor2020 (May 27, 2014)

saludos tendras el circuito de ese transmisor, a ti te sirvio yo quiero hacer uno asi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> saludos tendras el circuito de ese transmisor, a ti te sirvio yo quiero hacer uno asi


Hola , seguramente aca tiene algun :https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...Y8AHYqoAw&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1016&bih=599 o en ese otro aca : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/transmitter-zender-emetteur.htm. o ese : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/tels3.htm
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola , seguramente aca tiene algun :https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...Y8AHYqoAw&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1016&bih=599 o en ese otro aca : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/transmitter-zender-emetteur.htm. o ese : http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/tels3.htm
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



al fin creo que consegui el 2n4427 y economico, ahora mi pregunta es : el 2n4427 es el mismo nte346 , haber puedo usar este :


----------



## elgriego (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola achi6000,Podes usar perfectamente el nte 346,Aqui te dejo el link ,con el datasheet.


http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte346.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola achi6000,Podes usar perfectamente el nte 346,Aqui te dejo el link ,con el datasheet.
> 
> 
> http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte346.pdf
> ...




gracias ahora solo falta comprarlo que me lo envien, y buscar un circuito para hacer un transmisor con este transistor algo de 1 watt pero que sea estable


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2014)

Si no le incorporas un PLL vas a tener corrimiento de frecuencia. Mas o menos significativo, pero se te vá a marchar de la frecuencia en que establezcas la emisión.
Si haces un circuito muy estable sin PLL, notarás corrimiento quizá en dos o tresdias de emisión sin pausa, y deberás retocar.
Con PLL estarás siempre centrado en la frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 19, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Si no le incorporas un PLL vas a tener corrimiento de frecuencia. Mas o menos significativo, pero se te vá a marchar de la frecuencia en que establezcas la emisión.
> Si haces un circuito muy estable sin PLL, notarás corrimiento quizá en dos o tresdias de emisión sin pausa, y deberás retocar.
> Con PLL estarás siempre centrado en la frecuencia.
> 
> Saludos.



para el pll tengo un transmisor esos de coche usa el bh1415 meto el mpx out al audio in del transmisor y queda stereo creo que asi se mantendria


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya que hablan de reemplazo de transistores... qué sugieren para un reemplazar un MRF630? (es de un transporte de programa de unos 3w).


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola colega DJ_Glenn,Y en que frecuencia trabaja ese enlace?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Ya que hablan de reemplazo de transistores... qué sugieren para un reemplazar un MRF630? (es de un transporte de programa de unos 3w).



Hola carissimo DJ_Glenn lo transistor MRF630 puede sener canbiado por uno : 2SC3101 ( Mitsubichi) o un MS1649( Microsemi) o qualquer  otro que ande en 470Mhz con potenzia de 3 Wattios de salida y emissor en la carcaça .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola! No encuentro 2sc3101 ni MS1649 por acá. Cualquier otra opción es bienvenida.

El equipo es un NBC. Trabaja dentro y fuera de la banda... digamos que es producto simplificar el sintetizador... tiene un mc145106 con un cristal de 10400khz...


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 30, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola! No encuentro 2sc3101 ni MS1649 por acá. Cualquier otra opción es bienvenida.
> 
> El equipo es un NBC. Trabaja dentro y fuera de la banda... digamos que es producto simplificar el sintetizador... tiene un mc145106 con un cristal de 10400khz...



Estuve a punto de decirte que si no conseguías el MRF630 menos los reemplazos ya que es de un uso "común" en ese tipo de aparatos a esa frecuencia.
En "capital" en Dicomse le figura.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2014)

El MRF630 lo consigo, pero no me gusta el precio por lo que es... por eso preguntaba por alguna otra opción, tal vez más económica.

He visto transmisores de 15w (88~108) con la misma placa del amplificador del excitador M31, pero con 2n4427, un 2sc19?? y un 2sc1972. No recuerdo cual es ese segundo transistor. Lo he cambiado más de una vez porque creo que estaba muy jugado con la tensión y por eso moría con facilidad y según el datasheet creo que podía entregar alrededor de 4.5w @ 500mhz. A alguien le suena?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El MRF630 lo consigo, pero no me gusta el precio por lo que es... por eso preguntaba por alguna otra opción, tal vez más económica.
> 
> He visto transmisores de 15w (88~108) con la misma placa del amplificador del excitador M31, pero con 2n4427, un 2sc19?? y un 2sc1972. No recuerdo cual es ese segundo transistor. Lo he cambiado más de una vez porque creo que estaba muy jugado con la tensión y por eso moría con facilidad y según el datasheet creo que podía entregar alrededor de 4.5w @ 500mhz. A alguien le suena?


Quizaz un 2SC1947 , pero ese anda hasta 300Mhz maximos o quizaz uno MRF660 (TO220 , 12 Voltios , 7 Wattios en 470Mhz).
! Bueno es lo que yo se ! , jajajajajajajajajaj.
Haora si la frequenzia dese transmissor andar hasta 270 Mhz un possible reenplazo es lo MRF227 o mismo un MRF237 .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2014)

insisto, la idea es usarlo por debajo de 250mhz. Entre las opciones entonces me queda el 2sc1947, el MRF630 y el MRF237... esos son los que consigo por acá. Cada uno más caro que el anterior...

Te parece que el 2sc1947 funcionará bien en esta banda?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> insisto, la idea es usarlo por debajo de 250mhz. Entre las opciones entonces me queda el 2sc1947, el MRF630 y el MRF237... esos son los que consigo por acá. Cada uno más caro que el anterior...
> 
> Te parece que el 2sc1947 funcionará bien en esta banda?


Anda si ,  y sin peñas incluso ya pude mirar ese transistor en 250Mhz , haora mi recorde del Phillips "BFQ42" y "BFQ43" que tanbien puede reenplazar .
Tanbien te recomendo altamente que canbie por nuevos los trimers rosa , seguramente eses de la foto estan en estado lastimavel ( oxidados )  y generan muchas dolores de cabeza desnecesarias , jajajajajajajajja.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 8, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola amigos... bueno, acabo de comprarme por aqui (Zona Franca de Punta Arenas, Chile) un transmisor de FM de estos que son para el Auto por solo $3980 Pesos Chilenos (aproximadamente unos 8 Dolares), practicamente nada para lo que realmente valen en otros lados! la cosa que lo compre con el simple objetivo de poder ampliarle la potencia y armar un transmisor que tenga un buen sonido y una excelente separacion estereo, ademas de tener PLL, control remoto y reproductor de tarjetas.
> 
> Probando todo, el transmisor cuenta con lector de tarjetas MicroSD, SD y USB... excelente por tener varias formas de poder reproducir musica (eso si, no trae entrada auxiliar), buenisima separacion de canales y excelente estabilidad de frecuencia, todo configurable mediante control remoto (frecuencia, cancion/pista, ecualización !, en fin...)
> 
> ...



este circuito amplifica un bh1415f y como hago esa bobina ?


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> ¿como hago esa bobina ?



http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php

Saludos C                                 .


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php
> 
> Saludos C                                 .



gracias puedo usar esta bobina:







y el circuito que deberia armar para amplificar un integrado BH1415f seria asi corrijame si es asi:


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> gracias puedo usar esta bobina:



Yo creo que sí, esas bobinas se llegan a usar en remotos de alarma a frecuencias superiores, así que no creo que haya problema, porque va como carga aperiódica de colector. Si con uno de lo circuitos no alcanza, podés usar uno después del otro (en cascada). Tu tema son los transistores, vas a tener que probar...
Saludos C


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, esas bobinas se llegan a usar en remotos de alarma a frecuencias superiores, así que no creo que haya problema, porque va como carga aperiódica de colector. Si con uno de lo circuitos no alcanza, podés usar uno después del otro (en cascada). Tu tema son los transistores, vas a tener que probar...
> Saludos C



ya lo arme pero como que nohace nada puse todo los componentes tal cual el transistor puse un c1393 que da como remplazo nte229   el bf199 da lo mimo ahora sigue sin amplificar el bendito   ic bh1415f ni el BA1404 tampoco porue  yo deseo saber cual es el verdadero valor de salida de estos 2 ic sera en nanovatios nisiquiera en miliwatts


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

Primero tendría que ver si los transistores que tenés sirven para esa frecuencia. El modo más simple es armarte el oscilador de este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207

Ver el archivo adjunto 31837

Ver el archivo adjunto 31838
el de la izquierda, tenés la foto y todo. Si el transistor no oscila es que no te sirve. Hay que ver de conseguir alguno que funcione, tal vez de "scrap" (chatarra, desarme, cacharreo). El oscilador que te muestro fue armado por cientos de chicos de secundaria, y funciona siempre, si no arranca es porque el transistor no sirve. Por supuesto, tenés que ingeniártelas con el trimmer y las resistencias y capacitores, sino, vas a seguir dando vueltas a la rotonda...
Saludos C


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 11, 2014)

podrias colgar alguna imagen del circuito que armaste, yo he probado el mismo circuito y me funciono a la perfeccion con el BA1404, tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el cable que une el ba1404 con el amplificador debe ser extremadamente corto para evitar perdidas, pero lo hice con el BF199 no utilice reemplazos, quizas ese sea el problema, el reemplazo que utilizas


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 11, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php
> 
> Saludos C                                 .





medi la salida del bh1415f con el circuito vatimetro de pablin y no mide nada y eso que emite señal en fm pero el tester no marca nada de voltaje asi sera tan bajo la salida del bh1415f sera  1 nano vatio

otra cosa todos los transistores son nte ya que original no se consiguen en venezuela





LeonKennedy dijo:


> podrias colgar alguna imagen del circuito que armaste, yo he probado el mismo circuito y me funciono a la perfeccion con el BA1404, tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el cable que une el ba1404 con el amplificador debe ser extremadamente corto para evitar perdidas, pero lo hice con el BF199 no utilice reemplazos, quizas ese sea el problema, el reemplazo que utilizas



el transistor que uso es u c1394 que en NTE=229 el mismo BF199 segun la datasheet es el mismo el original imposible conseguirlo aca la foto de mi amp rf.


----------



## laserfm (Dic 27, 2014)

Hola amigos de donde saco la señal para amplificarla es un oscilador Maxell Aqui las fotos del Oscilador:



...


----------



## exetv (Dic 28, 2014)

de donde dice ant y gnd ,saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 29, 2014)

laserfm dijo:


> Hola amigos de donde saco la señal para amplificarla es un oscilador Maxell Aqui las fotos del Oscilador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo el mismo modulador... lamentablemente lo ocupo para el auto, por lo que aún no lo pienso charquear 

¿Qué IC modulador tiene por dentro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , esa es mui sinples : lo vivo del cable coaxial es soldado donde estas escribido "ANT" y la malla del cable es soldado donde estas escribido "GND".
Att.
Daniel Lopes,


----------



## laserfm (Dic 30, 2014)

¿Cuanta potencia estara generando este transmisorcillo Maxwell? le conecte una antena en tierra (gnd) y (ant)  y llega como a 100 metros a la redonda en 107.9 en un lado de la placa esta escrito 50nW, en cuanto a calidad de audio y separacion stereo es muy bueno creo que valdria la pena amplificarlo.


----------



## laserfm (Dic 30, 2014)

Este es el integrado corazon de este pequeño transmisor el QN8027


----------



## laserfm (Dic 31, 2014)

Aqui un pequeño amplificador experimental con 2 transistores C1833 trabajando en cascada dan 80-100mw aproximadamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2014)

laserfm dijo:


> Aqui un pequeño amplificador experimental con 2 transistores C1833 trabajando en cascada dan 80-100mw aproximadamente.



?? Hola laserfm si no for muchas molestias poderias subir lo diagrama esquemactico para apreciación ??
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## laserfm (Ene 1, 2015)

Aqui amigo Lopes una foto del diagrama (experimental)  ¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz año 2015 !!!!!


----------



## mprf (Ene 16, 2015)

Amplificador muy estable y obras perfectas
bfr91 + bfr96 + 2n3866


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> Amplificador muy estable y obras perfectas
> bfr91 + bfr96 + 2n3866


Hola caro mprf , ??que tal conpartir lo diagrama esquemactico dese amplificador buena pinta aca en lo Foro??
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mprf (Ene 20, 2015)

Puede montar a cualquier transmisor china que tiene salida de antena


----------



## 4ABC001 (Abr 29, 2015)

Buenas a todos. Hace una semana estoy buscando respuesta a esto. Armé 6 circuitos diferentes con varios transistores. Ninguno funcionó. El transmisorcito que tengo no tiene salida de antena, pero de todas maneras la encontré. Sale derechito de la "gota negra" donde está armado todo. No tiene ningún circuito integrado ni siquiera abajo del display. La salida de RF acoplaba a masa y +B con dos capacitores. Corté la pista y acoplé con un capacitor de 39pF.

El problema en si es que la potencia que entrega (si no leí mal) según varios sitios es del órden de los 25nW. Sí, NANOWATTS. No alcanzan para exitar ningúno de los circuitos que armé.

¿Alguna solución para subir de 25nW a unos 10mW, cosa que pueda aplicar luego cualquier circuito?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2015)

Buen dia 4ABC001,No debe ser dificil amplificar una señal de +/- (-55Dbm),Vas a necesitar un transistor de entrada de alta ganancia,y como referencia leer los diferentes post, al respecto que existen en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## 4ABC001 (Abr 30, 2015)

Gracias por responder,elgriego. Veré de donde puedo rascar uno, ya que por acá sólo se consiguen transistores de uso general. Veré si entre la chatarra tengo algún sintonizador de TV o algo similar para sacar algún transistor de baja señal.


----------



## crimson (Abr 30, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> Veré si entre la chatarra tengo algún sintonizador de TV o algo similar para sacar algún transistor de baja señal.



Si sos de Lomas, Marimon y Nakama tienen los MPSH10, que son los que se usan en los transmisores de  controles remoto, andan muy bien en VHF y UHF, no dan potencia, pero levantan bastante el nivel de señal a esas frecuencias.
Saludos C


----------



## 4ABC001 (Abr 30, 2015)

Buenísimo. Preguntaré por ahí entonces. Marimón tiene cada vez menos cosas, como Nakama. De hecho para un proyecto necesitaba J310 y no tenían. Le pedí 5 reemplazos y ninguno tampoco. Al final encontré los dos últimos MPF102 en Nakama, que son bastante malos pero al menos andubo. Desde hace un tiempo a ahora es toda una odisea armar algo, porque hay componentes inconseguibles. Al menos en Zona Sur. En Capital también va dsmejorando la cosa, pero la verdad me da pereza ir hasta allá por un par de transistores de dos mangos...

Mañana mismo voy para marimon y Nakama a ver que consigo.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 1, 2015)

Lo mismo pasa en mi ciudad... ya ni un puente rectificador se puede comprar jja


----------



## tiago (May 1, 2015)

El problema está globalizado. Aquí si buscas algo mas allá de una resistencia de 1K o un condensador de 1nF lo tienes crudo.
Si pedimos componentes para RF ya no quiero ni hablar.

Saludos.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 1, 2015)

Al final revolviendo y desoldando transistores de un par de placas que tenía tiradas encontré un transistor de baja señal con corte en 1.1GHz de una videocasetera y reemplacé el primero de la etapa de tres transistores que había armado a lo último y al fin vi amplificación. Luego del tercer transistor estoy atacando a un módulo híbrido M67741H (150 - 174Mhz) y apenas lo estoy exitando. Lógicamente el primer armónico es bastante más fuerte que la fundamental. Tendré que armar un lindo PI a la salida. Al menos va encaminado.


----------



## elgriego (May 1, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> Al final revolviendo y desoldando transistores de un par de placas que tenía tiradas encontré un transistor de baja señal con corte en 1.1GHz de una videocasetera y reemplacé el primero de la etapa de tres transistores que había armado a lo último y al fin vi amplificación. Luego del tercer transistor estoy atacando a un módulo híbrido M67741H (150 - 174Mhz) y apenas lo estoy exitando. Lógicamente el primer armónico es bastante más fuerte que la fundamental. Tendré que armar un lindo PI a la salida. Al menos va encaminado.


Es normal de esos bichos,que el 2 armomico supere a la fundamental,Sere curioso,con que viste el 2 armonico.

Saludos.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 1, 2015)

El tema también es que el módulo híbrido que estoy usando es de 150-174Mhz, así que es esperable.

Tengo un receptor SDR y un equipo de VHF.


----------



## ricbevi (May 1, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> Al final revolviendo y desoldando transistores de un par de placas que tenía tiradas encontré un transistor de baja señal con corte en 1.1GHz de una videocasetera y reemplacé el primero de la etapa de tres transistores que había armado a lo último y al fin vi amplificación. Luego del tercer transistor estoy atacando a un módulo híbrido M67741H (150 - 174Mhz) y apenas lo estoy exitando. Lógicamente el primer armónico es bastante más fuerte que la fundamental. Tendré que armar un lindo PI a la salida. Al menos va encaminado.



Hola..Mas que filtro tendrías que reformar los circuitos sintonizados de dentro del modulo(bobinas y capacitores) para que se adapte a esa frecuencia de salida. Ten en cuenta que ni aun en su frecuencia "natural" optimizada por el fabricante se pueden usar de forma continua a plena potencia.
Todos esos módulos son desarrollados pensando en soluciones comerciales a equipos de radio-comunicaciones móviles de servicio intermitente. Se emite por un periodo corto de tiempo(hasta 5 o 10min) y se pasa a recibir, descansando el modulo y evacuando el calor. En un servicio de radiodifusión, una ves que se "bajo la palanca", no hay pausa. 
Acá tenes la imagen del "hermano mayor" de 60W, pero son similares por dentro.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2015)

Hola a todos, yo ya mirei modulos SAV-6 cirurgiados de modo  andar en FM broadcast (100MHz) en equipos transmissores de la industria Argentina "Tyros".
La modificación basicamente consiste en agregar capacitores SMD y bobinas en los circuitos de adaptación de inpedancias , pero no es nada facil porque lo substrato de porcelana (oxido de berilio) dicipa mui eficiente lo calor nesesario para hacer las soldaduras , asi dificultando en mucho soldar eses nuevos conponentes nesesarios a nueva banda de frequencias.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 1, 2015)

Hola, ricbevi, gracias por tu aporte. He visto varios que usan módulos similares para esto y funcionan, lo que me da a pensar que a la salida tiene un filtro pasabajos y no pasabanda. Estuve tentado de sacarle la tapita, pero a simple vista no creo que me pueda dar cuenta de eso. Por ahí con una lupa y suerte. Aunque ponerse a reemplazar bobinas me suena medio jodido...

El módulo que tengo entrega 30W. Que le saque 15W continuos con un disipador gigante igual ya felíz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2015)

Hola caro Don 4ABC001 es nesesario tener disponible en las manos un analizador de espectros agregado a un atenuador de potenzia de modo saper como estan distribuidos eses 15 Wattios , eso porque un Wattimetro no logra saper ese dato y si la soma de todas potenzias distribuidas entre las possibles frequenzias que hay en la salida del modulo amplificador. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 1, 2015)

Daniel Lopes, lamentablemente no tengo. Tester, un handy, una base de VHF y un SDR para escuchar por acá. Entiendo lo que decís. Lo que busco es la máxima señal en fundamental con mínima en espurias y armónicos.


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> Hola, ricbevi, gracias por tu aporte. He visto varios que usan módulos similares para esto y funcionan, lo que me da a pensar que a la salida tiene un filtro pasabajos y no pasabanda. Estuve tentado de sacarle la tapita, pero a simple vista no creo que me pueda dar cuenta de eso. Por ahí con una lupa y suerte. Aunque ponerse a reemplazar bobinas me suena medio jodido...
> 
> El módulo que tengo entrega 30W. Que le saque 15W continuos con un disipador gigante igual ya felíz.




Bueno entonces yo he tenido poca suerte por que no me ha tocado ver tal reforma en equipos que este funcionando... los resultados creo que no deben ser muy buenos y las dificultades debe ser grandes ya que no se generalizo el uso de dicha practicas.
Me parece que es mas fácil hacer una etapa de salida "a la medida" con un par o tres transistores y no "renegar" tanto adaptando algo pensado para otra cosa.

Para  Daniel Lopes...esa "empresa"(Tyros) tenia varios productos aunque su origen fue en el tallado de cristales, posteriormente fabricación de filtros de BLU...incursionaron el en desarrollo de circuito de PLL en SMD(basados en el MC145152 y dip) para hacer una solución comercial a los fabricantes de equipos.

Ric.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 2, 2015)

La diferencia es que el módulo no me salió nada. Los transistores tengo que conseguirlos y comprarlos...


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> La diferencia es que el módulo no me salió nada. Los transistores tengo que conseguirlos y comprarlos...



Vende el modulo y con el producido compras los transistores para hacer el amplificador a tú gusto y placer.
He visto pedir en ML cualquier cosa por módulos de 30W de ese tipo o de los de 50W antiguos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Bueno entonces yo he tenido poca suerte por que no me ha tocado ver tal reforma en equipos que este funcionando... los resultados creo que no deben ser muy buenos y las dificultades debe ser grandes ya que no se generalizo el uso de dicha practicas.
> Me parece que es mas fácil hacer una etapa de salida "a la medida" con un par o tres transistores y no "renegar" tanto adaptando algo pensado para otra cosa.
> 
> Para  Daniel Lopes...esa "empresa"(Tyros) tenia varios productos aunque su origen fue en el tallado de cristales, posteriormente fabricación de filtros de BLU...incursionaron el en desarrollo de circuito de PLL en SMD(basados en el MC145152 y dip) para hacer una solución comercial a los fabricantes de equipos.
> ...


Yo conosco alguns produtos Tyros (transmissores de FM , encoder estereo , procesadores de audio ) , eses fueran comercializados aca en mi ciudad por una enpresa denominada "Brasco Telecom" ( lo verdadero dueño era Argentino)  fabricante de monocalales telefonicos en VHF ,pero  en realidad ese produto eran clones de una enpresa Argentina denominada "Paker" , revendio tanbien equipos  monocanales telefonicos en UHF de la enpresa Konbi y cristales de quartzo pero con nonbre de "E-Quartz" , jjajajjjajjajajajjjajajajj 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 3, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo conosco alguns produtos Tyros (transmissores de FM , encoder estereo , procesadores de audio ) , eses fueran comercializados aca en mi ciudad por una enpresa denominada "Brasco Telecom" ( lo verdadero dueño era Argentino)  fabricante de monocalales telefonicos en VHF ,pero  en realidad ese produto eran clones de una enpresa Argentina denominada "Paker" , revendio tanbien equipos  monocanales telefonicos en UHF de la enpresa Konbi y cristales de quartzo pero con nonbre de "E-Quartz" , jjajajjjajjajajajjjajajajj
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En general el "mundillo" de la RF en Argentina es pequeño y todo se conocen ya que las fabricas de equipos(BC, BLU, VHF,etc), necesitaban un proveedor de cristales casi de forma de "asociado". En la fabricación se podía adelantar todo menos el tema del canal a usar que indefectiblemente llevaba a un/os cristal/es y en muchos casos había que esperar a la asignación de canales por parte de la autoridad competente para mandarlos a tallar.  
 Algunos de los que todavía están/estaban en el negocio, migraron para allí por presentar mejoras sustanciales económicas a nivel empresarial/impositivas.
 Los mono-canales, de la linea MAO(XI, XV, etc) de Paker, Kombi con los MONOCOM-UP, MOSQUITO, etc.
En el tallado de cristales estaba Curie(hoy cristales Argentinos y me parece que la única que queda al día de hoy trabajando de forma "familiar"), E-Quarz, Tyros y un señor mas que no recuerdo el nombre(Netti??)...siempre el proveedor fue la primera.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2015)

La enpresa que aclare arriba en mi post  (Brasco Telecom) cujo verdadero dueño fue un Argentino denominado "Sr. Ricardo" , ese regreso a su pais natal y los funcionarios brasileños asumiran la firma y canbiaran su nonbre para "Monovale" , los equipos produzidos hoy en  dia son perfectos clones de la linea MAO XV, pero sintetizados PLL (MC145152P).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 4, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Vende el modulo y con el producido compras los transistores para hacer el amplificador a tú gusto y placer.
> He visto pedir en ML cualquier cosa por módulos de 30W de ese tipo o de los de 50W antiguos.
> 
> Ric.


Hola a todos , una sugerencia es buscar por ese modulo aca : http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/54374.pdf , donde lo modulo "BGY33" es lo ideal para andar en FM broadcast (88 hasta 108MHz). O tente buscar tanbien por "BGY133" en : http://www.datasheetarchive.com/BGY133-datasheet.html .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 4, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La enpresa que aclare arriba en mi post  (Brasco Telecom) cujo verdadero dueño fue un Argentino denominado "Sr. Ricardo" , ese regreso a su pais natal y los funcionarios brasileños asumiran la firma y canbiaran su nonbre para "Monovale" , los equipos produzidos hoy en  dia son perfectos clones de la linea MAO XV, pero sintetizados PLL (MC145152P).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Efectivamente, en el ultimo tiempo de Paker, estaban los modelos sintetizados con el MC145152P.
Todavía me toca batallar con algunos!!!
Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 4, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Efectivamente, en el ultimo tiempo de Paker, estaban los modelos sintetizados con el MC145152P.
> Todavía me toca batallar con algunos!!!
> Ric.


!!!Es exactamente un clone de esa tarjeta que aun es produzida aca en mi ciudad hasta los dias de hoy  !!!, incluso yo las conpro para armar radios enlaçe para FM broadcast canbiando la FI para 10.7MHz con 300KHz de banda y lo CI demodulador FM (MC3357)para uno CA3089 , quanto a la tarjeta TX Sint la modificación para banda ancha es mas sinples , canbio un resistor de 100KOhmios que estas en serie con lo camiño de audio por un curto y canbio lo capacitor de 100nF por un electrolitico de 10uF que estas en serie con lo resistor ya aclarado y listo , La potenzia de 15 Wattios no nesecita canbio algun para andar en banda ancha de audio , jejejejejeje.
La tarjeta TX Sint es ejelente y yo la uso para construir transmissores en FM broadcast canbiando las bobinas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 5, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!Es exactamente un clone de esa tarjeta que aun es produzida aca en mi ciudad hasta los dias de hoy  !!!, incluso yo las conpro para armar radios enlaçe para FM broadcast canbiando la FI para 10.7MHz con 300KHz de banda y lo CI demodulador FM (MC3357)para uno CA3089 , quanto a la tarjeta TX Sint la modificación para banda ancha es mas sinples , canbio un resistor de 100KOhmios que estas en serie con lo camiño de audio por un curto y canbio lo capacitor de 100nF por un electrolitico de 10uF que estas en serie con lo resistor ya aclarado y listo , La potenzia de 15 Wattios no nesecita canbio algun para andar en banda ancha de audio , jejejejejeje.
> La tarjeta TX Sint es ejelente y yo la uso para construir transmissores en FM broadcast canbiando las bobinas .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por compartir dichas reformas/aplicaciones, son muy interesantes, simples y practicas.

Ric.


----------



## 4ABC001 (May 30, 2015)

Bueno. Todavía no pude ir a comprar los MPSH10, aunque el transistort que usé tiene un corte mucho más alto que ese. Algo se ve que aplifica, pero poco y nada. Modifiqué bocha de valores y no cambia mucho tampoco. Sé que lo mejor no es ir apilando transistores, pero a continuación de ese mandé 4 2N2222 y tengo bastante más a la salida, aunque el alcance que logro es de apenas unos 10 metros. No sirve para un corno. De hecho ni da para atacar una etapa en clace C. Todas están en clase A por ese motivo.

Sigo sin encontrar ninguna solución para subirle la potencia a esa porquería...


----------



## 4ABC001 (Jun 13, 2015)

Actualizamos. Compré los MPSH10 y de hecho baratos. Reemplacé un par de 2N2222 y ahora tengo algo más de potencia, aunque sigue siendo extremadamente baja. El alcance subió a unos 50 metros y debería armar todo más prolijo, porque según meto mano entra a autooscilar y esas cosas. El tema esque sigo usando 5 transistores. No encontré manera de obtener una potencia mínima pero decente con dos solos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola caro Don 4ABC001 te recomendo que arme una "Sonda de RF" , esa es de sensillo construición y mucho util para pequiza de sinales si hay amplificación o no (atenuación) en un circuito de RF.
Busque por aca mismo en "circuitos de rado" donde  ese tema ya fue bien descutido .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 4ABC001 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tengo conectado a la salida un vatímetro y veo perfectamente si hay amplificación o no. gracias, Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 5, 2015)

hola a todos *h*e vuelto al foro luego de *h*a*b*er tenido un incidente  con mi transmisor ya que por problemas de voltaje se quemaron los transistor*es*. -----------------------------------------------
*H*e vuelto a realizar el proyecto nuevamente con otros transistores ya que use primero no los *h*e encontrado y usado un transmisor maxell pero *é*ste trae un pequeña pantalla lcd y *h*e amplificados con transistores 2sc380. -------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Los pueden encontrar en  autos a radio control suben bastante la señal y un transistor 2*sc*710   distancias que han reportado sintonia a 1.68 km. h*Ah*, van en cascada entra la señal por el 2sc380 y luego pasa al 2sc710 la antena aproximado 8 metros de altura cable de 75 ohms*. M*i pregunta*:* rendirá mejor con cable de 50 ohms *?* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*C*oloque ese cable ya que me *h*a costado encontrarlo a este transmisor maxell activa la funcion rds muestra dos linea  *¿¿??*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2015)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola a todos *h*e vuelto al foro luego de *h*a*b*er tenido un incidente  con mi transmisor ya que por problemas de voltaje se quemaron los transistor*es*. -----------------------------------------------
> *H*e vuelto a realizar el proyecto nuevamente con otros transistores ya que use primero no los *h*e encontrado y usado un transmisor maxell pero *é*ste trae un pequeña pantalla lcd y *h*e amplificados con transistores 2sc380. -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Los pueden encontrar en  autos a radio control suben bastante la señal y un transistor 2*sc*710   distancias que han reportado sintonia a 1.68 km. h*Ah*, van en cascada entra la señal por el 2sc380 y luego pasa al 2sc710 la antena aproximado 8 metros de altura cable de 75 ohms*. M*i pregunta*:* rendirá mejor con cable de 50 ohms *?* ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *C*oloque ese cable ya que me *h*a costado encontrarlo a este transmisor maxell activa la funcion rds muestra dos linea  *¿¿??*



Hola caro Don fuenteslmj , quanto a tu duda eso depende de varios factores , ejenplo : ? que antena enpleaste ? te pregunto eso porque dependendo de la antena enpleada esa puede tener una inpedancia caracteristica de 75 OHmios , (ejenplo un dipolo abierto de 1/2 onda) , o tanbien puede sener una antena tipo "plano de tierra" (paraguas), pero esa antena  tiene una inpedancia caracteristica de 50 OHmios , asi lo mas correcto es enplear un cable coaxial con inpedancia igual de la antena enpleada para un mejor rendimento (baja inciencia de ondas reflejadas o ROE ). 
Otro punto inportante a sener considerado es la qualidad de lo cable coaxial enpleado , cables "baratitos" generalmente son de baja qualidad y seguramente la pierda por metro enpleado  tanbien es major . Asi quanto menor for la longitud del cable coaxial enpleado entre lo equipo  transmissor y la antena major es la potenzia entregue a la antena. 
En FM quanto mas alto estuver tu antena del solo mas lejos tu sinal alcança .  
! Bueno desejo tener quitado tu enquietaciones  ,  dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 6, 2015)

fuenteslmj, coincido con Daniel Lopes. De cualquier manera, si cortas el cable a multiplos de media longitud de onda física, copiará en una punta la misma impedancia que vea en la otra, sin importar la impedancia del cable, así que bajo las condiciones que comenta daniel (75 ohmios para dipolo simple y 50 ohmios para paragüita), los cables cortados a ciertas longitudes tienen efectos tal vez indeseables en este caso, así que una buena precaución es esta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> fuenteslmj, coincido con Daniel Lopes. De cualquier manera, si cortas el cable a multiplos de media longitud de onda física, copiará en una punta la misma impedancia que vea en la otra, sin importar la impedancia del cable, así que bajo las condiciones que comenta daniel (75 ohmios para dipolo simple y 50 ohmios para paragüita), los cables cortados a ciertas longitudes tienen efectos tal vez indeseables en este caso, así que una buena precaución es esta.


Mui bien aclarado Don DJ_Glenn , es ezactamente lo que se passa quando enpleamos un conprimento de cable coaxial al azar y peor aun si ese cable tiene un conprimento cercano de 1/4 de onda o multiplos inpares de 1/4  de onda el cable trabaja como un transformador de inpedancias , oferecendo asi una inpedancia adversa y diferente de la inpedancia optima de adaptación a la salida del transmissor .
Como en ese tipo de proyecto las potenzias en juego son genralmente mui bajas no incorremos en lo riesgo de dañar lo paso final de amplificación , pero seguramente bajamos lo rendimento de transmissión por elevados niveles de reflejadas , portanto menos potenzia aun a sener transmitida al el ether  y asi menor alcançe a la redonda. 
Aun recomendo enplear cables coaxilaes de buena calidad (bajas pierdas) de modo transferir lo maximo de potencia disponible en la salida del transmissor a la antena , otra salida es diminuir a lo maximo possible lo conprimento del cable coaxial entre lo equipo transmissor y la antena .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 4ABC001 (Jul 6, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> fuenteslmj, coincido con Daniel Lopes. De cualquier manera, si cortas el cable a multiplos de media longitud de onda física, copiará en una punta la misma impedancia que vea en la otra, sin importar la impedancia del cable, así que bajo las condiciones que comenta daniel (75 ohmios para dipolo simple y 50 ohmios para paragüita), los cables cortados a ciertas longitudes tienen efectos tal vez indeseables en este caso, así que una buena precaución es esta.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero no se olviden de tener en cuenta el factor de velocidad...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 7, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero no se olviden de tener en cuenta el factor de velocidad...



!!!!Correcto Don 4ABC001 , facto ese muchas veses olvidado por muchos conpañeros !!!! 
Devemos tener en cuenta tanbiem que ese factor canbia con lo tipo de dielectrico enpleado en cada tipo de cable coaxial ( teflon , polietileno , espuma espandida etc.....) .
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## laserfm (Jul 8, 2015)

Estan en lo cierto los compañeros que me antecedieron en los comentarios, para el cable de 75 ohmios lo mas recomendable seria una antena dipolo en vertical ya que hace la impedancia de 75 ohmios del cable (si la calibras con un medidor de ROE)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2015)

laserfm dijo:


> Estan en lo cierto los compañeros que me antecedieron en los comentarios, para el cable de 75 ohmios lo mas recomendable seria una antena dipolo en vertical ya que hace la impedancia de 75 ohmios del cable (si la calibras con un medidor de ROE)


Y mas aun , es altamente recomendable hacer una bobina de 4 o 5 voltas con lo proprio cable coxial en un diametro de 1 pulgada  cerca de lo punto de alimentación de las dos varillas del dipolo de modo esa bobina trabajar como un "Balun" y  asi trampar las currientes molestas de RF en la malla del cable , esas responsables por generar una distorción en lo diagrama de irradiación del dipolo .
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Jul 10, 2015)

gracias por su respuesta ha la antena que estoy utilizando es un dipolo abierto parecida a la de la foto y colocada verticalmente y use esta formula 142,5/90.3=1,57/2=0,78


----------



## 4ABC001 (Jul 11, 2015)

¿Alguna idea de como aumentar la potencia a partir de unos 20nW?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2015)

4ABC001 dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de como aumentar la potencia a partir de unos 20nW?


Que tal enplear un booster de CATV para gran edificios ( buena potencia para alimentar muchos puntos ) , eses tipos tienem gran ganancia y razonable  potenzia de salida aun mas quando amplificamos un sinal singelo (unico canal).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## 4ABC001 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lo pensé, pero sería interesante armar algo directamente. Dejé todo como estaba porque luego de seis transistores no logro más de 50 metros de alcance. Todas las etapas amplifican, pero no lo que me gustaría.

De hecho lo que entrega el transmisor apenas hace mover la aguja de un medidor de intensidad de campo conectado físicamente a la salida y con la sensibilidad al máximo.


----------



## veltronix (Sep 27, 2015)

Un cordial saludo a todos. A continuacion subo el data del ic QN8027 espero que les sirva, este ic viene en algunos transmisores de auto. De marcas como MAXELL o DAIKU.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro algún amplificador rf 1 watt que lleve el transistores bfr 91 y 2n4427 y un amplificador con rd15hvf1 que funcione bien  ya que los logre comprar y no quiero quemarlos .gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2015)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro algún amplificador rf 1 watt que lleve el transistores bfr 91 y 2n4427 y un amplificador con rd15hvf1 que funcione bien  ya que los logre comprar y no quiero quemarlos .gracias


Hola caro Don fuenteslmj  independente de lo diseño o proyecto enpleado cuando armar tu amplificador , hay muchos detalles a sener tomados en cuenta ,ejenplo : lo transistor RD15 tienen que quedarse mui bien armado en un generoso dicipador de calor , la tensión de alimentación del amplificador NO debe sener nunca  major que 13,5Voltios ,  de preferenzia regulada y  con limitación de curriente.
Sienpre tenga la salida del amplificador conectada a una buena carga fictia de 50R  o una antena con baja ROE (relación de reflejadas  menor que 1,5:1) , enfin cariños que garantizan a no quemar prematuramente los transistores caros (dispendiosos) que son lo de uso en RF.
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## oscareev (Oct 18, 2015)

Queridos amigos..

Les dejo un video con un RD06hfv1.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

este tiene mas ganancia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2019)

oscareev dijo:


> Queridos amigos..
> 
> Les dejo un video con un RD06hfv1.


Ese Video no estas disponible , quizaz caio lo link.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


transistor2020 dijo:


> este tiene mas ganancia Ver el archivo adjunto 180037


Hummmm no creo que un misero BC549 que fue desahollado a andar en Audio  logre sacar 500mW de salida en 100MHz nin en los mejores de los sueños !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese Video no estas disponible , quizaz caio lo link.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...


esta es la pagina del autor que raro es una pagina reconocida TX-500 500mW FM Transmitter


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

transistor2020 dijo:


> esta es la pagina del autor que raro es una pagina reconocida TX-500 500mW FM Transmitter


Si , jo se , pero nin sienpre lo que circula por la Internet es valido (idoneo).
Nosotros con mas experiencia en lo tema sapemos si un circuito proposto anda o no , ya los mas novicios creen que en casi todo que le es presentado. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si , jo se , pero nin sienpre lo que circula por la Internet es valido (idoneo).
> Nosotros con mas experiencia en lo tema sapemos si un circuito proposto anda o no , ya los mas novicios creen que en casi todo que le es presentado.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 bueno si los expertos dicen no sera no igual agradecido por su gentileza por consejo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2019)

transistor2020 dijo:


> bueno si los expertos dicen no sera no igual agradecido por su gentileza por consejo


!Por nada sienpre a las ordens !.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 12, 2019)

laserfm dijo:


> Aqui un pequeño amplificador experimental con 2 transistores C1833 trabajando en cascada dan 80-100mw aproximadamente.


esos c1833 son nte 85 de uso general ?


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Oct 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La enpresa que aclare arriba en mi post  (Brasco Telecom) cujo verdadero dueño fue un Argentino denominado "Sr. Ricardo" , ese regreso a su pais natal y los funcionarios brasileños asumiran la firma y canbiaran su nonbre para "Monovale" , los equipos produzidos hoy en  dia son perfectos clones de la linea MAO XV, pero sintetizados PLL (MC145152P).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel la marca MAO ¿es la misma que clono el PLL FM de nueva electronica?, para comercializarlo en el mercado? Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola Daniel la marca MAO ¿es la misma que clono el PLL FM de nueva electronica?, para comercializarlo en el mercado? Saludos cordiales.


No , lo PLL del Nueva Electronica es un tipo clasico de lo inicio de la  decada de 80.
Ese enpleyava como VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión) un CI Motorola MC1648 , como dibisor por "N" alguns CIs 74LS163 , como preescaler de RF un 11C90DC del farichild , como conparador de Fase lo arquiconocido CI CD4046 y asi por adelante.........
Ya lo PLL modelo MAOXX enpleya una arquitetura bien mas moderna con uso del CI Motorola MC145152P que es un tipo que agrega  internamente lo dibisor por "R" (referenzia) , lo dibisor  por "N" ,dos  conparadores de fase distintos ( uno con salida singela y otro con salida diferencial) , detectetor de "Lock" (malla cerriada) , lo VCO enpleya un transistor J-FET de bajo ruido  tipo "J310" .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 4, 2019)

Hasta donde se, MAO era un modelo de monocanal telefonico de la firma *Paker* y existían diversos modelos de distintas frecuencias(*VHF* y *UHF)* y potencias.

Su dueño emigró de Argentina a Brasil y fabricaba dichos productos y algunos mas por alla.

Aquí fabricaban BLU y llamadas selectivas(Modelos Alfa(1000) hibrido y Beta, serie 2000 el último transistorizado, monocanales telefónicos MAO(XIV, XV, etc)

Los monocanales más antiguos eran a cristal y los más nuevos eran sintetizados como el de la imagen que adjunte en su momento aquí .

La placa de la revista Nuova Electronica fue "clonada" o reproducida total o parcialmente por diversos negocios/fábricas/particulares en Argentina y una de ellas hasta fabricaba equipos homologados con esa base como *Adema*

**


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Oct 4, 2019)

Saludos ricbevi yo vivi en Bs As en los 90 y la pregunta viene porque cerca de Retiro existia un comercio sobre la calle Reconquista si no me equivoco, con el nombre Mauro, ellos comercializaban equipos y placas de RF para FM y otras cosas, entre las cuales fabricaron un PLL que no recuerdo bien cual era, pero alguien me dijo que clonaron el PLL de NE con su propia marca, otra persona me dijo que salieron con el nombre de MAO por el nombre del comercio (abreviado) o sea la marca.  Pero nunca pude terminar de saber bien la historia, las caracteristicas principales era que ellos vendian todo por separado, modulador de audio para el transmisor, PLL 100mw, codificador estereo aparte, y la potencia¨supongo 25 o 30 W aparte. jeje era un enrredo pero bien ordenado. podias comprar los equipos por placas, o armados cada uno en un gabinete por separado, juntabas una montaña de gabinete para armar una emisora.  ¿tal vez conoscas mas sobre el tema? solo curiosidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hasta donde se, MAO era un modelo de monocanal telefonico de la firma *Paker* y existían diversos modelos de distintas frecuencias(*VHF* y *UHF)* y potencias.
> Su dueño emigró de Argentina a Brasil y fabricaba dichos productos y algunos mas por alla.
> Los monocanales más antiguos eran a cristal y los más nuevos eran sintetizados como el de la imagen que adjunte en su momento aquí .


Bueno hasta onde se lo Sr. Ricardo regreso a Argentina y su fabrica aca en Brasil denominada "Brasco" fue por ahora administrada por sus funcionarios , pero canbiando de nonbre para "Monovale".
Los productos manufacturados aun si mantén intactos ( mismo diseño) hasta los dias de hoy.
Son buenos equipos de telefonia rural (extensión inalanbrica)  , pero mas raros a cada dia que se pasa una ves que la telefonia celular si torna mas comun y abranjente por eses pagos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 5, 2019)

*OFF-TOPIC*

La placa de Mauro era el diseño de Nuova Electrónica pero de doble cara metalizada y con el agregado de una etapa sintonizada(bobina moldeada con núcleo de aluminio) más a la salida con otro 2N4427.

Mauro también en una época se dedicaba a comprar "surplus" en el exterior(sobre todo USA y material de rezago bélico) y con eso le hacia diseñar a los Ingenieros, equipos de comunicaciones BLU, Rurales, etc.

Era común encontrar materiales "raros" como capacitores de desacople que eran de vidrio como los diodos, etc.

También vendían en la calle Misiones al comienzo como Kit clones del PLL y amplificador y codificador estereo.

El uso de Monocanales Rurales se va dejando de lado como dijo Don *Daniel Lopes *debido a las limitaciones y suplantado por el TE Celular y la extensión de Internet vía ISP mediante WIFI o Satelital.


----------



## frederiksen (Jul 7, 2020)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Saben, tuve toda la tarde libre y simplemente las ansias de armar el circuito superaron mi fuerza de voluntad , me comian las manos por echar manos a la obra jajaja incluso me perdi el eclipse de sol parcial que aca se vió! en fin....todo en vano, porque el circuito veo que no amplifica nada de nada. El oscilador....un atado, tengo que tocar la bobina para que oscile y los dos amplificadores no hacen nada, ni calientan.
> 
> Conclusion: conservar los 2N4427 (lo mas valioso) mas el varicap que compre, para algún proyecto futuro o reparacion.
> 
> ...


al inicio dijiste que todo funciona bien y que con el 2N4427 obtuviste como 1,4 watts con el modulador y el amplificador.  o estas hablando de otro proyecto?


----------



## joel21124 (Oct 20, 2021)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola amigos... bueno, acabo de comprarme por aqui (Zona Franca de Punta Arenas, Chile) un transmisor de FM de estos que son para el Auto por solo $3980 Pesos Chilenos (aproximadamente unos 8 Dolares), practicamente nada para lo que realmente valen en otros lados! la cosa que lo compre con el simple objetivo de poder ampliarle la potencia y armar un transmisor que tenga un buen sonido y una excelente separacion estereo, ademas de tener PLL, control remoto y reproductor de tarjetas.
> 
> Probando todo, el transmisor cuenta con lector de tarjetas MicroSD, SD y USB... excelente por tener varias formas de poder reproducir musica (eso si, no trae entrada auxiliar), buenisima separacion de canales y excelente estabilidad de frecuencia, todo configurable mediante control remoto (frecuencia, cancion/pista, ecualización !, en fin...)
> 
> ...


Una pregunta el diagrama de ese amplificador lleva dos resistencias me podría decir el valor de las resistencias estoy interesado en realizar ese amplificador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

joel21124 dijo:


> Una pregunta el diagrama de ese amplificador lleva dos resistencias me podría decir el valor de las resistencias estoy interesado en realizar ese amplificador


? De cual circuito te refieres amigo ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2021)

joel21124 dijo:


> Una pregunta el diagrama de ese amplificador lleva dos resistencias me podría decir el valor de las resistencias estoy interesado en realizar ese amplificador


Si te refieres al del primer post, yo veo todos los valores.


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 23, 2021)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola amigos... bueno, acabo de comprarme por aqui (Zona Franca de Punta Arenas, Chile) un transmisor de FM de estos que son para el Auto por solo $3980 Pesos Chilenos (aproximadamente unos 8 Dolares), practicamente nada para lo que realmente valen en otros lados! la cosa que lo compre con el simple objetivo de poder ampliarle la potencia y armar un transmisor que tenga un buen sonido y una excelente separacion estereo, ademas de tener PLL, control remoto y reproductor de tarjetas.
> 
> Probando todo, el transmisor cuenta con lector de tarjetas MicroSD, SD y USB... excelente por tener varias formas de poder reproducir musica (eso si, no trae entrada auxiliar), buenisima separacion de canales y excelente estabilidad de frecuencia, todo configurable mediante control remoto (frecuencia, cancion/pista, ecualización !, en fin...)
> 
> ...


Buenas colega. Yo realize también un transmisor con un pll de auto. La verdad que tiene un audio espectacular muy buena separación estéreo y cero de ruido de fondo en el audio..  lo armé con un driver de 50mw  a 2 Watts para entrar a un lineal regulable hasta 60watts para ingresarle a la etapa de salida de 1kW. La verdad que funciona a la perfección. Obviamente le coloqué filtros de armonicos entre el pre y la etapa de salida y la etapa de salida y la antena. El único defecto es que la portadora que genera se desplaza 2Mhz hacia arriba y abajo de la portadora principal. Que ocasiona un soplido en la banda a 100mts a la redonda. Con 1kW a excepción de esto funciona a la perfección..  adjunto fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2021)

Eses minitransmissores de FM para uso en coche son sinplesmente  terribles , su pureza espectral cercana a la frequenzia de la portadora es una basura solo !
Inmaginem amplificar toda esa basura a nivel de Kilowattios .
Los puebres radios cercanos a la Antena de transmissión sinplesmente si quedan totalmente ahogados con tanto ruido blanco que muy desgraciadamente es generado internamente  por lo tipo de PLL enpleyado.
En tienpo :  seres curioso , no aportaste fotos de lo Lineal de 1KW .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Aparte que a tanta potencia, se necesitan permisos y ciertas tolerancias maximas, y ni me quiero imaginar un equipo de 1KW!!!


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 24, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Eses minitransmissores de FM para uso en coche son sinplesmente  terribles , su pureza espectral cercana a la frequenzia de la portadora es una basura solo !
> Inmaginem amplificar toda esa basura a nivel de Kilowattios .
> Los puebres radios cercanos a la Antena de transmissión sinplesmente si quedan totalmente ahogados con tanto ruido blanco que muy desgraciadamente es generado internamente  por lo tipo de PLL enpleyado.
> En tienpo :  seres curioso , no aportaste fotos de lo Lineal de 1KW .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Si el ruido blanco que genera tiene un ancho de banda de 2 mhz  aprox y 100 mts aprox
No tenía las fotos del lineal en el cel ahí las subo el lineal esta compuesto por dos modulos enfasados con 4 transistores mrf150 c/u  . En total son 8 mrf150 alimentados con 50v y un consumo de 32A también adjunto fotos de la fuente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

marcelogonzalez dijo:


> Si el ruido blanco que genera tiene un ancho de banda de 2 mhz  aprox y 100 mts aprox
> No tenía las fotos del lineal en el cel ahí las subo el lineal esta compuesto por dos modulos enfasados con 4 transistores mrf150 c/u  . En total son 8 mrf150 alimentados con 50v y un consumo de 32A también adjunto fotos de la fuente.


!Ahhh , Si pero como no , ahora me recuerdo de tu lineal !
Preguntabas en un otro hilo como sacar 1KW honestos con 8 MRF150 porque solamente obtenia creo que la mitad y tenia miedo de quemar los carisimos  transistores por exceso de excitación.
?Seres curioso , resolviste ese problema /duda?
!Saludos!


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 25, 2021)

Sisi lo resolví estaba ingresando con bajo nivel de excitación  le ingresé con 60watts para llegarle contando las pérdidas de los divisores con 6 Watts a cada trasnsistor  más o menos .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

?Seres curioso , ese transmissor de 1KW es para uso prolijo o es piratón ?
Te pregunto eso porque para un uso prolijo es nesesario una homologación técnica perante a lo organ gobernamental que controla y fiscaliza las telecomunicaciones de tu Pais.


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 25, 2021)

Es un proyecto  que estoy Armando para una emisora comunitaria que está instalada en una zona rural . La idea es usarlo de backup  .el principal es un M31 también de 1Kw.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

marcelogonzalez dijo:


> Es un proyecto  que estoy Armando para una emisora comunitaria que está instalada en una zona rural . La idea es usarlo de backup  .el principal es un M31 también de 1Kw.


!Wow , aca por eses pagos ( Brasil ) la potenzia autorizada a emisoras conmunitarias es de 25 Wattios y con antena de 0dB de ganancia y listo !
Equipos "caseros" nin pensar , en caso de una fiscalización flagrar un equipo casero funcionado en una emisora esa imediatamente cerriada y dependendo de la gravidad de la infración ( por ejenplo lo uso irregular de mas potenzia aun y o de una antena de mas ganancia ) incluso puede si perder la concessión de  uso de la frequenzia ortogada en definitivo.


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 25, 2021)

Seguro que en esa zona no hay saturación de espectro . Con 25 watts llegas 20kms sin problemas . Acá con 500 watts llegas a cubrir 20 km  con lo justo y con una antena de 6dbi  de ganancia 4 dipolos enfasados  a 42 mts de altura  y un cable decente cellflex de 1/2  o más.
Las emisoras comerciales categoría A o B . Están saliendo al aire con 35kw 8  o 16 dipolos circulares a 120 mts de altura para cubrir 60 .70 km


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 25, 2021)

OFF-TOPIC

Cada quien hace lo que le parece y "paga las consecuencias si lo agarran/atrapan" ya que legal eso no es.

El uso de un equipo de 1Kw a partir de un aparato diseñado para estar confinado en un habitáculo (generalmente cerrado y metálico)  de entre uno o dos metros cuadrados es poco ético con los vecinos y/o colegas de la zona tanto con las emisoras como con los oyentes.

Generalmente al prender "eso" no queda nada(literalmente) en el dial en un radio de varias manzanas a la redonda.

Por otro lado si la parte mas onerosa(potencia, fuentes de alimentación) ya estaban y solo faltaba el generador de frecuencia, puedes comprar una placa ya armada o para armar o armar cualquiera de los muchos PLL que hay por la Web que ya están probados y de pureza espectral mas cuidada que no molestan/contribuyen más a la saturación espectral que mencionas.

Generalmente los equipos de esa potencia y para ese uso duran lo que tarda en venir un para de facturas de la energía eléctrica a menos que aparezca algún trasfondo como la de "estar colgada de la red eléctrica, la estación" o patrocinada por alguna organización política, religiosa en el mejor de los casos.

M31 utiliza su equipo de 32W para excitar cuatro módulos de MRF151G en la estación de 1Kw.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> "M31 utiliza su equipo de 32W para excitar cuatro módulos de MRF151G en la estación de 1Kw."


!Lo transistor MRF151G tiene muuuuuucho mas ganancia que su "pariente" mas antiguo MRF150 , eso esplica la menor potenzia de excitación para misma potenzia de salida ( 1KW ).


ricbevi dijo:


> "Cada quien hace lo que le parece y "paga las consecuencias si lo agarran/atrapan" ya que legal eso no es.
> 
> El uso de un equipo de 1Kw a partir de un aparato diseñado para estar confinado en un habitáculo (generalmente cerrado y metálico)  de entre uno o dos metros cuadrados es poco ético con los vecinos y/o colegas de la zona tanto con las emisoras como con los oyentes.
> 
> ...


!De plenissimo acuerdo en grau , genero y numero !


----------



## marcelogonzalez (Oct 26, 2021)

Este exitador con pll de auto  se realizó de modo experimental . El cual lo tenia  en mi taller el uso que le daba era para ajustar la roe de las antenas ya que desde el frente se puede fácilmente cambiar de frecuencia .Si bien se probó con un analizador de espectro como se ve en la foto que subi . El mismo produce ruido blanco 2 mhz 1 mhz arriba y 1 mhz para abajo de la portadora principal que llega a  100 mts con 1kw. El equipo está instalado en una zona rural. La casa más cercana está a 2 km.  Y esta instalado en el gabinete con la fuente y lineales de 1 kW.  Por que no tenía otro equipo que entregue los 60 watts que necesitaba para mover el lineal de 1kw  , y esta instalado con otro conjunto de dipolos en la misma torre donde se encuentra funcionando una emisora con su transmisor principal. M31 con procesador de audio,  filtro de alto Q debidamente instalado. Con un transporte de programa con el estudio que está a 5 kms en una zona más baja que la planta transmisora que está en la zona más alta del pueblo .El objetivo de este transmisor es de emergencia es por si el principal queda fuera de servicio por algún desperfecto en el tx  o antena. Como ya pasó.. se lo utilizaría en el caso que necesite refacción o mantenimiento el equipo principal . . En estos momentos tengo en mi taller otro exitador marca Tyros en reparación que es el que va a quedar definitivo en este equipo de 1kw de  báckup. Y el exitador con pll de auto vuelve al taller .la info que subi  en este post es a modo informativo para aportar a la publicación original que se puede amplificar un pll de auto. Más allá de los parámetros técnicos y legales.  Como ya les comenté el equipo no está al aire .es solo para emergencia. Hasta que repare el exitador que va a quedar instalado definitivamente.


----------

